# Thirteenth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City! *INFO COMING SOON*



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Thirteenth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO COMING SOON**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the thirteenth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on these next events! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date:
Location:
Address:
Time:


----------



## pooh'smate

I'll have to check dh's schedule. My dd would love to see the Cars 3 tour.


----------



## LISAMWDW

Watching, may try to make it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

My husband and I should be able to make it to Cheddars on May 20th


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

@disneychik21 @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson @pooh'smate @KC Mouse @KCmike @RockChalkMicky @KCbee28 @LISAMWDW 

Hi everyone. I am just checking to make sure if any of you are currently planning to come Saturday, or if any plans have changed? I'm not sure if all of you noticed that we switched threads or not to this one. 

I am also going to let you know that I won't be making it to the Cars 3 event in Downtown on the 24th. I had something come up that day, but I hope several of you will be able to check it out.


----------



## KCmike

Won't be able to make Cheddars but I will try to remember to go to Union Station for the Cars 3 event.  How did you find out about that?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KCmike said:


> Won't be able to make Cheddars but I will try to remember to go to Union Station for the Cars 3 event.  How did you find out about that?



It was announced on the Disney Parks Blog, and I looked up the schedule on this website:

http://movies.disney.com/cars-3-tour?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q2DisneyPixarsCars3TourKickOffatDisneySprings0005


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> @disneychik21 @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson @pooh'smate @KC Mouse @KCmike @RockChalkMicky @KCbee28 @LISAMWDW
> 
> Hi everyone. I am just checking to make sure if any of you are currently planning to come Saturday, or if any plans have changed? I'm not sure if all of you noticed that we switched threads or not to this one.
> 
> I am also going to let you know that I won't be making it to the Cars 3 event in Downtown on the 24th. I had something come up that day, but I hope several of you will be able to check it out.


Husband and I should still be on for Saturday


----------



## KC Mouse

We are up for Saturday.


----------



## BarbMike821

*Following for future get togethers!


----------



## disneychik21

Hi guys! I disappeared for a while, my graduate classes seem to have taken over my life....but I'm back! Looking forward to another meet soon! I am headed to the World on June 26 and I am so excited!


----------



## BarbMike821

For those of you with kids, the cultural house is doing a music of moana day camp at the end of the month and in July!

MY nieces did the frozen one a few years ago and it was really cute -- they had a ton of fun.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

**SHORT NOTICE*

Third Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!!
*
Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the third time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for the first or second meet, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event!

Date: August 5, 2017 (Saturday)
Location: KC Joes in Leawood, KS
Address: 11723 Roe Ave, Leawood, KS 66211
Time: 12 p.m.

This meet does NOT include food. If you would like to purchase food, please expect to pay about $10-$15 a person. Some items might cost more than that.

Please reply to this thread if you are planning on going.

I hope to see everyone at our next meet!


----------



## amyharris0919

Hello! I'm going to say I'm a big maybe to this get-together. For father's day, I bought DH an opportunity to drive 10 laps in a sprint car on a dirt track, and that is scheduled for 8/5 at 8am at Lakeside Speedway. I really don't know how long to expect it to last. I would love the opportunity to meet up, though!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

My husband and I are in


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amyharris0919 said:


> Hello! I'm going to say I'm a big maybe to this get-together. For father's day, I bought DH an opportunity to drive 10 laps in a sprint car on a dirt track, and that is scheduled for 8/5 at 8am at Lakeside Speedway. I really don't know how long to expect it to last. I would love the opportunity to meet up, though!



It would be great to meet you. If you aren't able to make it, I'm sure we will do another meet in the future. Just let me know if you are able to make it beforehand if possible so I know to expect you.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> My husband and I are in



Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## pooh'smate

I would love to go but dh has to work a 12 hour shift that day so we can't make it.


----------



## amyharris0919

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It would be great to meet you. If you aren't able to make it, I'm sure we will do another meet in the future. Just let me know if you are able to make it beforehand if possible so I know to expect you.



And just like that, things change. Our good friends are coming in town and staying with us next weekend, so I won't be able to make it after all. I will keep watch for future ones though!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pooh'smate said:


> I would love to go but dh has to work a 12 hour shift that day so we can't make it.





amyharris0919 said:


> And just like that, things change. Our good friends are coming in town and staying with us next weekend, so I won't be able to make it after all. I will keep watch for future ones though!



______________
Aww that's a big bummer. Maybe next time!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amyharris0919 said:


> And just like that, things change. Our good friends are coming in town and staying with us next weekend, so I won't be able to make it after all. I will keep watch for future ones though!


Sorry you won't be able to make it. Hopefully we will see you at the next one!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Is anyone planning on coming? Right now it is only myself and Mackenzie (and husband).


----------



## Micca

Just PM'd you!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just a reminder that our 3rd meet is TODAY (Info above)! Please let me know if you are planning on attending. 

Also, drive safe! We are under a false flood warning.


----------



## Micca

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> We are under a false flood warning.



those false floods are the worst!   See you there!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Micca said:


> those false floods are the worst!   See you there!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Micca said:


> those false floods are the worst!   See you there!


...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Thanks to everyone who joined us for our 3rd meet in Kansas City! Information on a 4th meet will be posted at a later time!*


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Very nice to meet you @Micca! And it was good to see you again @AMusicLifeForMe 

Aaron and I had a good time chatting it up 

Hope to meet more DISers over time


----------



## disneychik21

I am hoping I can make the 4th meet, when ever that will be.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneychik21 said:


> I am hoping I can make the 4th meet, when ever that will be.


That would be sweet to meet you!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Thanks @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson for hooking me up with this thread! I'm a DISer from the Gladstone area and excited to meet some other KC metro DISers!


----------



## disneychik21

Hey KCers! How was that eclipse today!!!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I stayed in Olathe and about 2 minutes before 99% totality was supposed to hit, a big cloud covered the sun and had no view of it after that.  It was still really cool though especially when the cicadas thought it was nighttime.


disneychik21 said:


> Hey KCers! How was that eclipse today!!!!!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I work in NKC and it was perfectly clear....until about 1:07 when some huge clouds covered the sun


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> I work in NKC and it was perfectly clear....until about 1:07 when some huge clouds covered the sun


I wish I traveled an hour north to the totality zone. It was still an interesting experience in Olathe though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I'll try and get something uploaded here if I can (a pic or video) from my husband's home soon (I haven't checked out what he got so it could be nothing) but we were in St Joe area at a winery (technically in Easton,MO). While we got the full totality it started pouring right when it was happening and it was already really cloudy. You sorta had to make the most of it really but we did get that darkness and probably a little bit more maybe just because the weather was already darker with the storms.

It was really cloudy for most of the eclipse time from start to finish but we did get a few breaks here and there to look at the Sun with the glasses.

Here's a pic from towards the beginning of the several hour event. The pic is much better when just zooming on the phone. It's a pic through the eclipse glasses. This is when we got a break in the clouds for a few minutes:


Wasn't a total loss...got 3 bottles of wine to take home lol including one they labeled as a souvenir bottle:



Honestly the KC area got probably better overall views than we did in the St. Joe area just because the clouds were there for longer where we were at.

Getting home was fun..we went through that big storm system in the northland that caused all that flooding in the afternoon (and of course the traffic on 169 and whatnot was bad).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Here is my husband and myself with our solar eclipse shirts (mother-in-law got my husband and her husband the same shirt and her and I had the same shirt):


----------



## Micca

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> .got 3 bottles of wine to take home lol including one they labeled as a souvenir bottle



You know you're not allowed to drink that until the next eclipse?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Micca said:


> You know you're not allowed to drink that until the next eclipse?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I want to go back to WDW again...Mackenzie...I see your trip is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I want to go back to WDW again...Mackenzie...I see your trip is rapidly approaching.


Yes indeed it is  just about 2 weeks!! Excitement level is getting pretty darn high for me


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Fourth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!!
*
Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the fourth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: October 21, 2017
Location: Jose Peppers @ the Legends!
Address: 1851 Village W Pkwy #131, Kansas City, KS 66111
Time: 6:00 p.m.

Please let me know if you will be able to make it.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Bummer, I'll be in STL that weekend! I'll be there in spirit though and hopefully I can meet you all at the next meetup.


----------



## disneychik21

I would love to be able to come to this one, but my mom and I have planned girls day/night that day including going to Holiday Mart at Bartle.


----------



## Micca

Jose Pepper is a favorite but I'm good with any of them.


----------



## BarbMike821

Bummer! We have family photos planned in Lawrence that day! Have fun


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> Bummer, I'll be in STL that weekend! I'll be there in spirit though and hopefully I can meet you all at the next meetup.


Sorry you aren't able to make it. Keep a look out for a meet on November 25th or December 2nd.



disneychik21 said:


> I would love to be able to come to this one, but my mom and I have planned girls day/night that day including going to Holiday Mart at Bartle.



Sorry you aren't able to make it. Hopefully you will be able to join us next time. Maybe November 25th or December 2nd?



BarbMike821 said:


> Bummer! We have family photos planned in Lawrence that day! Have fun



Sorry you won't be able to make it. Hopefully you will be able to join us next time. Try and keep November 25th or December 2nd free.


*You might be wondering about why I mentioned those two dates. Well, there is this movie coming out on November 22nd. That's all I'll say lol. I also realize that November 22nd is a holiday weekend which is why I thought of December 2nd.*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Final Details For the Fourth Disboards Meet In Kansas City!!!
*
Date: October 21, 2017
Location: Jose Peppers @ the Legends!
Address: 1851 Village W Pkwy #131, Kansas City, KS 66111
Time: 6:00 p.m.

Please let me know if you will be able to make it!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

@dolewhipdreams @disneychik21 @BarbMike821 I'm sorry y'all aren't able to make it  but hope to meet y'all at some point


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I will be there


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just a reminder that our meet is this Saturday! Please let me know if you are able to come to the meet!


----------



## Micca

I'm in!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Ditto


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Fourth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *RESCHEDULED*

Our Fourth Disboards Meet in Kansas City has been rescheduled to Saturday, October 28th. Please let me know if this will work for you. The time/location has stayed the same.
*
Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the fourth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: October 28, 2017
Location: Jose Peppers @ the Legends!
Address: 1851 Village W Pkwy #131, Kansas City, KS 66111
Time: 6:00 p.m.

Please let me know if you will be able to make it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

@dolewhipdreams @BarbMike821 @disneychik21 

Just letting you know that our meet that was scheduled for this Saturday was postponed a week. Let me know if you are able to make it.


----------



## Micca

Works for me!  Would love to meet more Dis-ers from the area.  It's a lot of fun to meet other Disney fans.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> @dolewhipdreams @BarbMike821 @disneychik21
> 
> Just letting you know that our meet that was scheduled for this Saturday was postponed a week. Let me know if you are able to make it.


So for the 28th? What's the new time?

ETA: Oops just saw the post above with that info! That's my birthday and I've already got plans. Next time though!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> So for the 28th? What's the new time?


Same time. Same place. I updated the info above.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> So for the 28th? What's the new time?
> 
> ETA: Oops just saw the post above with that info! That's my birthday and I've already got plans. Next time though!!


You had plans for the 21st AND you have plans for the 28th!? Oh come it's just your birthday lol I'm soooo kidding here. Have a great birthday


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You had plans for the 21st AND you have plans for the 28th!? Oh come it's just your birthday lol I'm soooo kidding here. Have a great birthday


I know it sounds super flaky but I promise these are both things I've had planned for months! And thanks I'll try to have a blast (as usual)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> I know it sounds super flaky but I promise these are both things I've had planned for months! And thanks I'll try to have a blast (as usual)


I don't think it's flaky at all (I know how easily it can be to be busy weekend after weekend after weekend) don't worry about that at all


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> So for the 28th? What's the new time?
> 
> ETA: Oops just saw the post above with that info! That's my birthday and I've already got plans. Next time though!!


Happy early Birthday! Hopefully you can make it to our November meet!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Reminder: Our Fourth Disboards Meet in Kansas City is this Saturday, October 28th, at Jose Peppers (Legends location). The meet is scheduled for 6 p.m. *

Let me know if you are able to make it with a total number of people in your party.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Our fourth Disboards Meet in Kansas City is tonight! I can't wait to see everyone! Please let me know if you are able to make it!*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Requesting Info For Our Fifth Disboards Meet in Kansas City!*

We are thinking of seeing Coco later in November or early December. We would most likely meet at a movie theater to see a movie then grab something to eat after the movie. Please reply to the thread or private message me if you are interested in seeing the movie with some Disney fans by posting one or more of the following dates:

- Seeing Coco + dinner on November 25th.
- Seeing Coco + dinner on November 26th.
- Seeing Coco + dinner on December 9th.
- Any of these dates will work for me.
- None of these dates will work for me.

It also doesn't have to be a weekend. Let me know if a weekday would work as well.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

December 2nd or 3rd work for me! What a great idea.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> December 2nd or 3rd work for me! What a great idea.


Thank you very much for responding to this. I have updated the dates since I have just found out that these dates won't work for me. I pushed it back a week. Let me know if any of the new dates work.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you very much for responding to this. I have updated the dates since I have just found out that these dates won't work for me. I pushed it back a week. Let me know if any of the new dates work.


The 8th or 9th work as well  We'll be out of town that weekend in November.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Any of the dates works for Aaron and I 

I did have a question Zach-The original dates of December 2nd or 3rd were a Saturday and Sunday. The new dates for December are the 8th and the 9th which is Friday and Saturday. Did you mean to do that or did you mean to have it the 9th and 10th (Saturday and Sunday)?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Any of the dates works for Aaron and I
> 
> I did have a question Zach-The original dates of December 2nd or 3rd were a Saturday and Sunday. The new dates for December are the 8th and the 9th which is Friday and Saturday. Did you mean to do that or did you mean to have it the 9th and 10th (Saturday and Sunday)?


Meant to do that. I’m already busy on the 10th. I might be busy on the 8th or 9th as we’ll, because those are the only days I can see Les Miserables at the Music Center. I want to decide a date quickly so I can get a ticket lol.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Meant to do that. I’m already busy on the 10th. I might be busy on the 8th or 9th as we’ll, because those are the only days I can see Les Miserables at the Music Center. I want to decide a date quickly so I can get a ticket lol.


Okay cool 

Was just checking so I could put all those dates in my calendar as things come up until we decide on an actual date.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So, I officially bought tickets to see Les Miserables on Friday, December 8th. So, if we do that day, it will have to be in the late morning/afternoon.

I'm really happy that I'm knocking something off my bucket list. That is seeing a professional production of Les Miserables!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*If you are considering joining us for the Fifth Disboards Meet in Kansas City, please let me know which dates will work for you by Friday, November 17th.

I will be announcing the date of our next meet on Saturday, November 18th!*


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, I officially bought tickets to see Les Miserables on Friday, December 8th. So, if we do that day, it will have to be in the late morning/afternoon.
> 
> I'm really happy that I'm knocking something off my bucket list. That is seeing a professional production of Les Miserables!


That will be a fantastic show!

I do have a question- I know many of us probably can't make a late morning/afternoon on a Friday so we should probably take that date off of the list of options.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> That will be a fantastic show!
> 
> I do have a question- I know many of us probably can't make a late morning/afternoon on a Friday so we should probably take that date off of the list of options.


Thanks for letting me know. I will take that off the list since I also forgot to consider myself coming back really late from CA the night before. I'm going to be a little tired...lol.

I really can't wait!!! I love broadway shows so much and Les Miserables is one of my favorites outside of the Disney realm.


----------



## Micca

I'm good with just about any ol time!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

All dates are still fine by us


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*DATE FOR NEXT MEET!
*
Our Fifth Disboards Meet in Kansas City will be the evening of December 9, 2017! I will post more details later.


----------



## disneychik21

I am game to see CoCo and go to dinner, but I would need to do it over my Christmas break from school. I will be at Disney December 15-24 and I'll have December 25-January 3 Open.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneychik21 said:


> I am game to see CoCo and go to dinner, but I would need to do it over my Christmas break from school. I will be at Disney December 15-24 and I'll have December 25-January 3 Open.


Even though this is a Disney Pixar film, it's always a risk to wait to see a movie until a month after it is released. I am sure it will be out, but I am going to be really busy during that time. I am actually busy every weekend of December to the point I had to really fit this in, but I can't wait to see everyone. With the dates you have available, it won't work for me between Christmas, as well as traveling to WDW a couple days later to spend NYE there.

I understand that is a busy time of the school year with finals and other projects going on. Hopefully you will be able to make it to this meet, or I look forward to meeting you at an upcoming meet!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Fifth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO BELOW**

Date: December 9, 2017
Location: AMC Studio Theater 28 (location can change based on theater times)
Address: 12075 S Strang Line Rd, Olathe, KS 66062
Time: Time TBD (Will be after 4 p.m.)

This event does not include tickets and dinner. Please be advised that the cost of the event could be around $10 per person for the movie, as well as, where we decide to go to dinner.

If anyone has any ideas for dinner, let me know.

*Event Details:
*
We will be meeting at a movie theater to get tickets to see Coco. After we get our tickets, we will decide on a place to eat before enjoying the movie.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!

*Please let me know if you will be able to make it ASAP! Also, please let me know how many will be coming in your party. Thanks! *


----------



## Micca

It's looking good for me!  I may take DGDs to see Coco prior to the 9th, but I''ll meet everyone for dinner no matter what.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I won't see Coco before the 9th personally so we should still be good for that. We'd probably see Justice League if we saw a movie before the 9th.


----------



## Micca

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We'd probably see Justice League if we saw a movie before the 9th.



From what I've heard you won't have any trouble getting tickets for that!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Micca said:


> From what I've heard you won't have any trouble getting tickets for that!


 Well on Rotten Tomatoes it's got a 84% from the users. Critics just do not like DC other than Wonder Woman. I do agree though DC just doesn't have the same oomp that Marvel does.


----------



## Micca

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well on Rotten Tomatoes it's got a 84% from the users



I must have heard the critic's score which I think was around 40???  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Micca said:


> I must have heard the critic's score which I think was around 40???  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


Yup the critics is at 41%.


----------



## Micca

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yup the critics is at 41%.


...and box office below expectations.  The movie industry is risky biz!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Ok guys. Lets keep this on the topic of our meet. We have a private message conversation where you can talk about other movie franchises that are not Disney related lol.


----------



## disneychik21

It would awesome if at some point we could do something on a teacher break or closer to the middle of the area, like KC proper or something. I am pretty much limited to teacher breaks only because we do home visits on Saturdays.

And if we even did something more central, that would be awesome too! I am always trying to figure out a way to come (that is why I originally started this) but every place chosen is always an hour away from me!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

disneychik21 said:


> It would awesome if at some point we could do something on a teacher break or closer to the middle of the area, like KC proper or something. I am pretty much limited to teacher breaks only because we do home visits on Saturdays.
> 
> And if we even did something more central, that would be awesome too! I am always trying to figure out a way to come (that is why I originally started this) but every place chosen is always an hour away from me!


By teacher break do you mean school holidays? Or is that education code for something else? 

And I don't want to jump in and suggest changes if the plans are pretty much already set, but there is a Cinemark at the Plaza that may be a little more accessible as it's a bit more central. It seems like they would have plenty of showtimes later than 4pm for you @AMusicLifeForMe since you have something beforehand.  There are also lots of places to eat nearby so it would be convenient to grab dinner after.  Again, I don't want to barge in with info where it isn't wanted- just a suggestion!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> By teacher break do you mean school holidays? Or is that education code for something else?
> 
> And I don't want to jump in and suggest changes if the plans are pretty much already set, but there is a Cinemark at the Plaza that may be a little more accessible as it's a bit more central. It seems like they would have plenty of showtimes later than 4pm for you @AMusicLifeForMe since you have something beforehand.  There are also lots of places to eat nearby so it would be convenient to grab dinner after.  Again, I don't want to barge in with info where it isn't wanted- just a suggestion!


There is also AMC Town Center 20 which is in Leawood not too far off state line. That's an option in concerns to the movie times. 

The Plaza does have parking to keep in mind.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneychik21 said:


> It would awesome if at some point we could do something on a teacher break or closer to the middle of the area, like KC proper or something. I am pretty much limited to teacher breaks only because we do home visits on Saturdays.
> 
> And if we even did something more central, that would be awesome too! I am always trying to figure out a way to come (that is why I originally started this) but every place chosen is always an hour away from me!


We've talked about in previous meets the Missouri factor because we def. are trying to find what works for all.

The thing is sometimes when we plan for a date we don't get responses so we go with what is working for those who are down for going. Plus we consider the place too. We're not opposed to driving around it's just a plan needs to be in place too. We try to keep cuisine and budget in mind too when looking for places to eat.

Part of what is unique about our area is it is soooo spread out. I wouldn't have a problem for example going to Downtown for a meet but actual downtown comes with issues like parking and whatnot so places like Union Station or Crown Center are better options than just a place to eat downtown. There was that Cars 3 event Downtown just didn't pan out anyone being able to go or interested in going.

I live in west Olathe...like real west..like the country is just a few minutes away so I totally get things taking a while to get somewhere. Takes me 25 mins and 3 highways to get to my mom in Shawnee off of 75th St (at I-35 area). Used to be 4 highways before they changed that interchange right at K-10/435/I-35.

Now the time thing is hard for sure you can only do meets when you can lol but we're all trying to work with everyone's schedule I promise. That's part of the reason it was decided for this upcoming meet for Coco to provide multiple dates and give posters ability to advise what works best.

Believe me though we've tried to keep everyone in mind for sure  Always up for sharing of ideas as well


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneychik21 said:


> It would awesome if at some point we could do something on a teacher break or closer to the middle of the area, like KC proper or something. I am pretty much limited to teacher breaks only because we do home visits on Saturdays.
> 
> And if we even did something more central, that would be awesome too! I am always trying to figure out a way to come (that is why I originally started this) but every place chosen is always an hour away from me!


I don't want to cause an argument on our meet thread, but every time I have posted a meet (usually), I have always said that the place is always up to being changed. In terms of school holidays, I understand that as well. The problem with that is it is a high travel time for people. To keep teachers in mind, that is why our meets have always been on Saturdays. I went to school to be a teacher so I get it. I understand some teachers might not have Saturday off. To my fault, besides this event, I have given people about 2 weeks notice. This event, I posted potential dates at the beginning of November. The 9th of December is the only one that worked for everyone that responded. I chose the date when I did to give people plenty of notice and to put it on their calendar. That was a suggestion given to us a couple meets ago by someone to give more time between announcement and the meet.

I haven't been in KC a long time (since 2011 and didn't officially move here until Dec. 2015). I am not familiar with a lot of places centrally located in KC or on the North side. I have mostly stayed in South KC metro area unless I was traveling to a Royals game, Sporting game, travel Downtown, or a Symphony Concert. This is why I have always said to give suggestions. We are really trying to work with everyone to try and make this work. We want to grow outside of the 4 of us that have met on a consistent occasion.

I hope you can make it to a meet at some point, because I would really like to meet you. The week you suggested would just be really tough for me being right after Christmas and 3 days later I am off to Walt Disney World.



dolewhipdreams said:


> By teacher break do you mean school holidays? Or is that education code for something else?
> 
> And I don't want to jump in and suggest changes if the plans are pretty much already set, but there is a Cinemark at the Plaza that may be a little more accessible as it's a bit more central. It seems like they would have plenty of showtimes later than 4pm for you @AMusicLifeForMe since you have something beforehand.  There are also lots of places to eat nearby so it would be convenient to grab dinner after.  Again, I don't want to barge in with info where it isn't wanted- just a suggestion!



Thank you for the input. The Plaza would be nice since it is decorated around there now. The only thing I would be worried about is parking. Also, the restaurants around there are on the more pricier side (at least the restaurants I have been to lol).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There is also AMC Town Center 20 which is in Leawood not too far off state line. That's an option in concerns to the movie times.
> 
> The Plaza does have parking to keep in mind.


The problem with that AMC is it is more expensive normally than AMC Studio 28. You can save sometimes $8 by going to AMC Studio 28.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The problem with that AMC is it is more expensive normally than AMC Studio 28. You can save sometimes $8 by going to AMC Studio 28.


Oh I totally agree  

Just giving another movie theater option.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

That's a good point about parking. I usually don't have a problem getting a spot but it can be stressful for people who may not be used to how busy it is during holiday season.

As for restaurants near the plaza- yes, there are quite a few high priced options but there are several reasonable ones as well. Tomfooleries is good and is a moderate price range (around $15 for an entree), Bo Ling's is Chinese at around the same price, and at the very least there is a Panera right around the corner from the theatre!

Like I mentioned, the original location is fine with me so we can keep it there if everyone else is good with it. Maybe we can consider the plaza area for our next meetup?


----------



## disneychik21

I actually did try to suggest a few places before like Crown Center. My school is a Charter School and we have Saturday tutoring each week. Waldo has a lot of fun restaurants too. SW BLVD has fantastic Mexican food. Even Leawood/OP is fine. Olathe is just pretty far out there. 

By teacher breaks, I just mean breaks from school. Winter, MLK, Presidents Day, Spring, Summer (July, summer school is required). My July is usually pretty open. Restaurant Week is coming up in January. 

It's really not a big deal, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. I would never expect anyone to change plans and if I happen to be able to go sometime, I will be there. I tried really hard to get this going for 2-3 years, since the GKTW Meets started, to connect with people here in KC. I really hope at some point I'll be able to join, so just making suggestions! Have so much fun at CoCo!!!!! I'm going with my nephews after we get home from Disney on the 24th. Only 16 days until our 10 day trip!!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So, I gave in, and I decided to already see Coco. I will 100% see it again, because it is one of the best Pixar movies I have seen.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disney is reportedly cutting the Frozen short from the beginning of Coco on December 8th. This happens the day before our meet. If you want to see the Frozen short, I recommend catching the movie sometime between now and Thursday. If not, I can't wait to see this movie again with fellow Disney fans this Saturday!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney is reportedly cutting the Frozen short from the beginning of Coco on December 8th. This happens the day before our meet. If you want to see the Frozen short, I recommend catching the movie sometime between now and Thursday. If not, I can't wait to see this movie again with fellow Disney fans this Saturday!


I just saw that! I was actually looking forward to seeing the short but not enough to pay for two separate movie tickets  Guess I'll just have to wait and see if they release it somewhere else.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> I just saw that! I was actually looking forward to seeing the short but not enough to pay for two separate movie tickets  Guess I'll just have to wait and see if they release it somewhere else.


I asked about that on the New Round Up thread and several posters thought either it would be released on cable eventually or perhaps even sent to Netflix or something (I guess maybe Disney's own streaming service now if that gets up and going before they release it). Aaron was sorta looking forward to it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneychik21 said:


> By teacher breaks, I just mean breaks from school. Winter, MLK, Presidents Day, Spring, Summer (July, summer school is required). My July is usually pretty open. Restaurant Week is coming up in January.


This is good information to know!



disneychik21 said:


> Only 16 days until our 10 day trip!!!!!


Have a great trip   I've been missing Disney already 

My husband and I get to spend a few days in NYC in 2 weeks I'm pretty excited to see NYC in Christmastime


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Fifth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *OFFICIAL INFO BELOW**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the fifth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: December 9, 2017
Location: AMC Studio Theater 28
Address: 12075 S Strang Line Rd, Olathe, KS 66062
Time: Meet at the theater at 4:30 p.m. (Coco showing at 5 p.m.)

For those who want to meet for dinner:

Dinner location: Panera Bread @ approx. 7:30 p.m.
Address: Northridge Plaza, 15108 W. 119th St, Olathe, KS 66062

This event does not include tickets and dinner. Please be advised that the cost of the event could be around $10 per person for the movie, as well as, where we decide to go to dinner.

We have options for the movie:
5 p.m. showing or 7 p.m. showing. 5 p.m. showing has more seats for it. I'm only asking this incase people want to eat before the movie or after the movie. Let me know. 

I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Even though it means a bit later dinner I would vote for the 5pm showing. Looking at AMC online it's in a big theater which means more availability for seats since we'll be purchasing our tickets at the theater just prior to the movie showing. I don't know how busy each showing will be though.

Even though dinner would be later in the evening it would leave less time constraints for getting to know each other if we saw the movie first since we wouldn't have a movie to try to get to. Only time constraint would be how long people would want to chit chat away at dinner.

I'm good with Panera as well but if anyone has a different suggestion I'm up for that as well (just in case someone doesn't prefer Panera)--as long as it isn't seafood lol. 

If we need to do dinner first and movie later I'm fine with that as well just putting my vote out there for my preference


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Even though it means a bit later dinner I would vote for the 5pm showing. Looking at AMC online it's in a big theater which means more availability for seats since we'll be purchasing our tickets at the theater just prior to the movie showing. I don't know how busy each showing will be though.
> 
> Even though dinner would be later in the evening it would leave less time constraints for getting to know each other if we saw the movie first since we wouldn't have a movie to try to get to. Only time constraint would be how long people would want to chit chat away at dinner.
> 
> I'm good with Panera as well but if anyone has a different suggestion I'm up for that as well (just in case someone doesn't prefer Panera)--as long as it isn't seafood lol.
> 
> If we need to do dinner first and movie later I'm fine with that as well just putting my vote out there for my preference



Agreed! My vote is the 5pm showing for the same reasons. Panera is fine with me  though I’m a big popcorn eater so who knows how hungry I’ll be after!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> Agreed! My vote is the 5pm showing for the same reasons. Panera is fine with me  though I’m a big popcorn eater so who knows how hungry I’ll be after!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Hey guys just wanted to post that reportedly Olaf's Frozen Adventure will be shown on TV on December 14th from 7:00-7:30pm Central Time. I did try and see if it was available to record yet but doesn't look like it's updated on the guide. It's said to be shown as part of the "25 Days of Christmas" on ABC's TV Network...like I think it originally was supposed to be before they decided to put it in front of Coco. I'm hopeful that this story turns out that it's true. I picked up the news from the News Round Up thread. Here's the link for the story:  http://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/908275-olafs-frozen-adventure-to-debut-on-abc-december-14#/slide/1

ETA: This appears to be true. Other posters on the New Round Up thread chimed in and were able to set it to record. Looks like the description on your provider's guide may throw you off. I believe I selected the right programming as it's on 12/14 at 7:00-7:30 Central time. We have U-Verse and the description reads *The Wonderful World of Disney: Holiday Special*. I was looking for Olaf's Frozen Adventure before lol.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

See you all tonight!!! 

Meeting at AMC Studio 28 @ 4:30 for the 5:00pm showing. 

Meet for dinner at Panera around 7:30. 

Micca will be meeting us just for dinner however.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> See you all tonight!!!
> 
> Meeting at AMC Studio 28 @ 4:30 for the 5:00pm showing.
> 
> Meet for dinner at Panera around 7:30.
> 
> Micca will be meeting us just for dinner however.


So I have no idea what anyone looks like... my DH and I are here and I’m wearing a mermaid hat and pink shirt.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you to everyone that came out this evening! It was a lot of fun meeting new people and seeing others who have been to a meet before! 

Stay tuned for an announcement with potential dates for our next Dis Meet in Kansas City!


----------



## Micca

Just wanted to echo what AMusicLifeForMe said in the post above.  It was so fun to see "the regulars" again and I know we all enjoyed getting acquainted with the new faces.  I want to encourage anyone who has been lurking and considering coming to a meet, please know you are welcome.  We come from all walks of life, but because we're all longtime Disney lovers it's like we've known each other for much longer.  If you love Disney you'll meet old friends for the first time!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Hey guys! It was so awesome meeting you @dolewhipdreams and seeing you again @AMusicLifeForMe and @Micca   

Aaron and I have a fantastic time. We really enjoyed the movie and we enjoyed chatting it up and meeting new DISers. We're looking forward to the next meet.

Hope to meet more of you over time!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*REQUESTING OPINIONS ON DATES FOR MEETS 6, 7, AND 8!!!
*
We have come up with the following potential dates for our next couple of meets in Kansas City. Please reply back to this thread with the dates that would work best with your schedule. Thank you!

*6th Disboards Meet in Kansas City: *Dates will be posted in January**

- Saturday, February 3rd
- Sunday, February 4th
- Saturday, February 10th
- Sunday, February 11th
*
7th Disboards Meet in Kansas City: *Dates will be posted in February**

- Sunday, March 18th
- Saturday, March 24th
- Sunday, March 25th
*
8th Disboards Meet in Kansas City: *Dates will be posted in April**

- Saturday, May 12th
- Saturday, May 19th
- Sunday, May 20th

Dates can change due to weather, so make sure you always check back for up to date information.


----------



## Micca

Pretty sure any of those dates work for me. The only ones in question would be May 19/20, but could probably make one or the other work.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Right now all of the Feb and May dates work for us. We'll be travelling that weekend in March so we can't make that one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The date for the January Meet will be coming out at some point this week. 

I do want to run by an option for a May meet. For those who don't know, the Lion King is coming to Kansas City from May 9-27. I don't know when I am going to see it yet, but we could possibly schedule a Disboards Meet on a day we could go see the musical if anyone is interested.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The date for the January Meet will be coming out at some point this week.
> 
> I do want to run by an option for a May meet. For those who don't know, the Lion King is coming to Kansas City from May 9-27. I don't know when I am going to see it yet, but we could possibly schedule a Disboards Meet on a day we could go see the musical if anyone is interested.



I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Micca

I've seen Lion King twice so I'd pass on the show, but would happily meet up with everyone before or after.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Micca said:


> I've seen Lion King twice so I'd pass on the show, but would happily meet up with everyone before or after.


Only twice? I've seen it 5 times.  This would be my 6th if I go and see it.


----------



## Micca

Lion King is great but I'm a little Lion King-ed out.  I enjoyed the movie more than the theatrical presentation (again, it's great!) and I get to see quite a bit of Lion King, Lion Guard, and even the Lion King II pretty often around here. Then there's the WDW presentation that I see once or twice a year.  If I told you I really wanted to see the musical again, I'd be LION! I've seen it so much it has left a SCAR


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Ok so Aaron and I will be out of town for February 3rd-4th weekend so that's out for us.

But currently the rest of the dates work 

As for Lion King I think we'll pass. We're sorta interested but the ticket cost is above our comfortable range  in all honesty. But I think it's a really great idea! If you all go and that ends up being the May DIS meet we'd also be totally up for just dinner after the show.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Micca said:


> Lion King is great but I'm a little Lion King-ed out.  I enjoyed the movie more than the theatrical presentation (again, it's great!) and I get to see quite a bit of Lion King, Lion Guard, and even the Lion King II pretty often around here. Then there's the WDW presentation that I see once or twice a year.  If I told you I really wanted to see the musical again, I'd be LION! I've seen it so much it has left a SCAR


Can always count on your humor


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Only twice? I've seen it 5 times.  This would be my 6th if I go and see it.


 

I aspire to be on your level


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> View attachment 293216
> 
> I aspire to be on your level


LOL!  The problem with being a Disney fan and a Broadway Musical fan. The Lion King is in my top 3 favorite musicals (I can't decide an order lol).

I might also have a slight Lion King obsession.


----------



## Micca

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The problem with being a Disney fan and a Broadway Musical fan.


I'm a Disney fan and an Elton John fan, so I prefer the movie.  Obviously the stage production is a smash hit and I did enjoy it the times I saw it.  DW is taking DGD this time.  I think she'll love it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Sixth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the sixth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: Saturday, February 10, 2018
Location: JackStack Barbecue
Address: 4747 Wyandotte St, Kansas City, MO 64112 (Plaza location)
Time: 11:30 a.m.

Please let me know the total amount of people that will be attending in your party.

Date and time for this event can change due to weather so make sure you check here often for the most up to date information!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*I have added March 18th to the potential dates for our 7th Disboards Meet in KC Meet-up. Let me know if that date works for anyone.*


----------



## Micca

3/18 is great!  Will there be any green beer?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Micca said:


> 3/18 is great!  Will there be any green beer?


St. Patrick’s Day is the day before so probably not.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I'll be out of town for quite a bit of March so we will probably have to skip that one


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*REMINDER!

Our 6th Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City is this Saturday!!!

Details:
*
Date: Saturday, February 10, 2018
Location: JackStack Barbecue
Address: 4747 Wyandotte St, Kansas City, MO 64112
Time: 11:30 a.m.

*WEATHER UPDATE: We have 0% chance of snow during the hours of our meet!
*
That means we are a go for tomorrow! I’ll see everyone at JackStack Barbecue (Plaza location) at 11:30 a.m.

Please let me know if you are planning to be there if you haven’t already! I can’t wait to see everyone!


----------



## Micca

I'm in!  If we need to reschedule for 2/17 that works for me too!  See ya real soon


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I'll be there plus one 

Pretty sure the 17th works as a back up for us, as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I are in for Saturday the 10th and we don't have plans for the 17th either so if need be that would work as well for a rescheduling 

As for the March 18th date as of right now we don't have any plans for that date either.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*WEATHER UPDATE: We have 0% chance of snow during the hours of our meet!
*
That means we are a go for tomorrow! I’ll see everyone at JackStack Barbecue (Plaza location) at 11:30 a.m.

Please let me know if you are planning to be there if you haven’t already! I can’t wait to see everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

For us 11am would be fine if need be. Looks like Jack Stack opens up at 11am too.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

11 works for us as well, if needed.


----------



## Micca

11AM works for me!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*WEATHER UPDATE: We have 0% chance of snow during the hours of our meet!
*
That means we are a go for tomorrow! I’ll see everyone at JackStack Barbecue (Plaza location) at 11:30 a.m.

Please let me know if you are planning to be there if you haven’t already! I can’t wait to see everyone!


----------



## Micca

So we're def 11:30, NOT 11:00?  Just checking


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Micca said:


> So we're def 11:30, NOT 11:00?  Just checking


Correct. 11:30.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Thank you to everyone who came to our Sixth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City! It was a lot of fun!

Information will be posted on our Seventh Disboards Meet in Kansas City in about a week! So, make sure you check back soon for the information!*


----------



## KC Mouse

Have we planned the 7th meet up yet.  We are planning our next Disney vacation and could use your input!  Keep me in the loop.  Thanks!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> Have we planned the 7th meet up yet.  We are planning our next Disney vacation and could use your input!  Keep me in the loop.  Thanks!


Hey! It's great to hear from you! 

The next meet will probably be March 18th, 24th, or 25th. Do any of those dates work for you? When is your next trip?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

KC Mouse said:


> Have we planned the 7th meet up yet.  We are planning our next Disney vacation and could use your input!  Keep me in the loop.  Thanks!


Hey! It's awesome to hear from you. Hope all is going well in your neck of the woods


----------



## KCSherri

Hello, everyone!

My name is Sherri, and I’m a Disney-aholic...ha ha.  

I live in the Kansas City area - actually, south of Lee’s Summit, in Lake Winnebago - but we also have a house in Ft. Myers that we will be moving to in the next year or so when our youngest daughter goes off to college. I love having Florida residency, as it allows me a Florida WDW pass, which I try to use frequently!!! 

I try to visit WDW a few times a year - sometimes with family and friends, and sometimes solo. My last trip was the week of January 21, which I did solo. I love solo trips, as I can pretty much do what I want, when I want...not having to answer to anyone! However, Hubby got a little jealous of this last trip, which is surprising, as he hasn’t always been a Disney fan. Since he pouted a bit, I’ve planned an upcoming 10-day trip for the two of us in October, where we plan on doing the Food & Wine festival, as well as some Halloween parties. 

A typical Disney trip for me is about a week long, staying onsite (either in Deluxe or moderate hotels)...I enjoy the four main parks, but we don’t normally visit any of the water parks, as I find the Disney hotel pools sufficient for my needs. We like to dine at a LOT of table-service restaurants, as those are our “breaks” to enjoy some nice a/c and some time off of our feet. I love just about every single ride in the parks (with the exception of Tower of Terror - shudder!), and I love, LOVE meeting the characters. We also enjoy doing about every single backstage tour and/or special event, like the dessert parties. 

My friends consider me the Disney expert, as I love the planning of the trip as much as actually visiting Disney. I have sat down and planned itineraries for several family & friends, so I can make sure they get the ultimate value & experience while they’re there - with as little waiting in lines as possible. 

I’m also very experienced with runDisney, as I have ran several of the runDisney events in both WDW and Disneyland. If anyone has any questions, let me know! 

I am Celiac, as well - so I am very experienced with dining at Disney with food allergies. Disney is amazing - they should really go out & train the rest of the restaurant industry on how it’s done!!! 

I would love to meet up with everyone at a future Disney meet, although we are out of town from March 16 - March 25 for spring break, so will most likely miss the March meet. I’ll keep an eye out for the next one after that!

A huge thank you to whomever caught my Dis name, and to Mackenzie for reaching out to me and inviting me!


----------



## KCSherri

OMG - I just realized I forgot to mention the most important thing of all - 

I AM THE BIGGEST STAR WARS FAN EVER!!!!! 

Seriously, I am a huge Star Wars geek. Nerd. Whatever. I am the one decked out in my Star Wars attire at every Star Wars movie premier at opening night. Usually with my 25-year old son, who shares this obsession with me, and thinks its totally cool that his 56-year old mom loves Star Wars. 

So, to say I am looking forward to the opening of all the Star Wars stuff at Hollywood Studios is an understatement. And if anyone is ever looking for someone to go see a Star Wars movie (“Solo” is coming soon - hint hint!), I’m your geek. ;0


----------



## Micca

Hi Sherri, thanks for posting.  Hope you can come to a meet some time, as the Disney expert you'd fit right in!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KCSherri said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> My name is Sherri, and I’m a Disney-aholic...ha ha.
> 
> I live in the Kansas City area - actually, south of Lee’s Summit, in Lake Winnebago - but we also have a house in Ft. Myers that we will be moving to in the next year or so when our youngest daughter goes off to college. I love having Florida residency, as it allows me a Florida WDW pass, which I try to use frequently!!!
> 
> I try to visit WDW a few times a year - sometimes with family and friends, and sometimes solo. My last trip was the week of January 21, which I did solo. I love solo trips, as I can pretty much do what I want, when I want...not having to answer to anyone! However, Hubby got a little jealous of this last trip, which is surprising, as he hasn’t always been a Disney fan. Since he pouted a bit, I’ve planned an upcoming 10-day trip for the two of us in October, where we plan on doing the Food & Wine festival, as well as some Halloween parties.
> 
> A typical Disney trip for me is about a week long, staying onsite (either in Deluxe or moderate hotels)...I enjoy the four main parks, but we don’t normally visit any of the water parks, as I find the Disney hotel pools sufficient for my needs. We like to dine at a LOT of table-service restaurants, as those are our “breaks” to enjoy some nice a/c and some time off of our feet. I love just about every single ride in the parks (with the exception of Tower of Terror - shudder!), and I love, LOVE meeting the characters. We also enjoy doing about every single backstage tour and/or special event, like the dessert parties.
> 
> My friends consider me the Disney expert, as I love the planning of the trip as much as actually visiting Disney. I have sat down and planned itineraries for several family & friends, so I can make sure they get the ultimate value & experience while they’re there - with as little waiting in lines as possible.
> 
> I’m also very experienced with runDisney, as I have ran several of the runDisney events in both WDW and Disneyland. If anyone has any questions, let me know!
> 
> I am Celiac, as well - so I am very experienced with dining at Disney with food allergies. Disney is amazing - they should really go out & train the rest of the restaurant industry on how it’s done!!!
> 
> I would love to meet up with everyone at a future Disney meet, although we are out of town from March 16 - March 25 for spring break, so will most likely miss the March meet. I’ll keep an eye out for the next one after that!
> 
> A huge thank you to whomever caught my Dis name, and to Mackenzie for reaching out to me and inviting me!





KCSherri said:


> OMG - I just realized I forgot to mention the most important thing of all -
> 
> I AM THE BIGGEST STAR WARS FAN EVER!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I am a huge Star Wars geek. Nerd. Whatever. I am the one decked out in my Star Wars attire at every Star Wars movie premier at opening night. Usually with my 25-year old son, who shares this obsession with me, and thinks its totally cool that his 56-year old mom loves Star Wars.
> 
> So, to say I am looking forward to the opening of all the Star Wars stuff at Hollywood Studios is an understatement. And if anyone is ever looking for someone to go see a Star Wars movie (“Solo” is coming soon - hint hint!), I’m your geek. ;0



Hi Sherri! It is nice to meet you!  We would love to have you for an upcoming DIS Meet in our area. The next one you would be able to attend would be in May. On the very first post of this thread, I have listed a couple dates that will be chosen for that meet. If you could just let me know which of those dates would work best for you, that would be awesome! 

Also, we are trying to find places a little more centralized. When we started meeting, we would meet in Olathe/Overland Park since a couple of us live in south Kansas City. As we have grown (a little), we have noticed people expressing interest in meeting, but not necessarily going all the way towards the southern part of KC. If you know of any places that you would recommend or have any ideas for a meet, always feel free to let me know.

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Hi @KCSherri nice to "meet" you and welcome!


----------



## KCSherri

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hi Sherri! It is nice to meet you!  We would love to have you for an upcoming DIS Meet in our area. The next one you would be able to attend would be in May. On the very first post of this thread, I have listed a couple dates that will be chosen for that meet. If you could just let me know which of those dates would work best for you, that would be awesome!
> 
> Also, we are trying to find places a little more centralized. When we started meeting, we would meet in Olathe/Overland Park since a couple of us live in south Kansas City. As we have grown (a little), we have noticed people expressing interest in meeting, but not necessarily going all the way towards the southern part of KC. If you know of any places that you would recommend or have any ideas for a meet, always feel free to let me know.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you!



May 12th would work for me - My daughter graduates a few days after that, and so the following weekend (May 19th - 20th), we’re tied up with graduation parties and open houses.


----------



## KCSherri

dolewhipdreams said:


> Hi @KCSherri nice to "meet" you and welcome!



Thank you! And gotta’ love that name - Dole Whip - which I am now dreaming about, ha ha!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

@KCSherri thanks for joining the thread!! Excited to meet you should it all work out 

Please let us know if you know of restaurants that are good for you in regards to Celiac. 

That's awesome about you and your son's shared interest. 

I'm excited to hear about your experiences and knowledge. Between my husband and I I'm def. the Disney expert but compared to my lovely fellow DISers that I've met alas my knowledge doesn't hold a candle to theirs .


----------



## KCSherri

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> @KCSherri thanks for joining the thread!! Excited to meet you should it all work out
> 
> Please let us know if you know of restaurants that are good for you in regards to Celiac.
> 
> That's awesome about you and your son's shared interest.
> 
> I'm excited to hear about your experiences and knowledge. Between my husband and I I'm def. the Disney expert but compared to my lovely fellow DISers that I've met alas my knowledge doesn't hold a candle to theirs .



Any restaurant other than a sandwich shop or bakery is good for me - for obvious reasons...it sucks to be me with Celiac, but I’ve adjusted. And it’s not like stepping into a bakery will kill me or anything - it’s just that I will cry when I see everything that I can’t have - ha ha!

And speaking of shared interest - which is my Star Wars obsession - the Royals just released the date of their Star Wars night at the “K” yesterday. This year, they picked the best date possible for it - May 4th!!! And it’s a Salvy bobble head. I haven’t missed a Star Wars night yet at the K, so sure enough - I immediately bought tickets for it. It’s always a lot of fun.  Go Royals!

As I said, any questions anyone may have...I’ve pretty much done it all at WDW. On my latest trip, I did the Disney After Hours - which was the BEST THING EVER. I wish they offered it year-round, and not just during “slow” season. And I use “slow” with quotes, because the parks were more crowded than I have ever seen them before for late January.

I also have done the Early Morning Magic (NOT to be confused with Early Magic Hour) several times, which gets you the buffet breakfast at MK, as well as access to 3 rides in Fantasyland before park opening. It is also worth every penny, in my opinion.

I did three of the dessert parties on this last trip - Frozen at Epcot, SW at Hollywood Studios, and the Plaza Garden at MK. All three catered to my gluten allergy, with the one at MK going far and above with what they offered me to eat. I seriously would have gained 200 pounds if I’d eaten all they gave me! All three were very different, but also very enjoyable. If I could only pick one, honestly, it would be the Frozen one at Epcot...it was a lot of fun. 

Have a great Saturday, everyone - I fly back to KC tomorrow and I hope the temperatures there are like they are here in Ft. Myers - in the 80’s. Bwahahahahahahahahaha. Not.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KCSherri said:


> Any restaurant other than a sandwich shop or bakery is good for me - for obvious reasons...it sucks to be me with Celiac, but I’ve adjusted. And it’s not like stepping into a bakery will kill me or anything - it’s just that I will cry when I see everything that I can’t have - ha ha!
> 
> And speaking of shared interest - which is my Star Wars obsession - the Royals just released the date of their Star Wars night at the “K” yesterday. This year, they picked the best date possible for it - May 4th!!! And it’s a Salvy bobble head. I haven’t missed a Star Wars night yet at the K, so sure enough - I immediately bought tickets for it. It’s always a lot of fun.  Go Royals!
> 
> As I said, any questions anyone may have...I’ve pretty much done it all at WDW. On my latest trip, I did the Disney After Hours - which was the BEST THING EVER. I wish they offered it year-round, and not just during “slow” season. And I use “slow” with quotes, because the parks were more crowded than I have ever seen them before for late January.
> 
> I also have done the Early Morning Magic (NOT to be confused with Early Magic Hour) several times, which gets you the buffet breakfast at MK, as well as access to 3 rides in Fantasyland before park opening. It is also worth every penny, in my opinion.
> 
> I did three of the dessert parties on this last trip - Frozen at Epcot, SW at Hollywood Studios, and the Plaza Garden at MK. All three catered to my gluten allergy, with the one at MK going far and above with what they offered me to eat. I seriously would have gained 200 pounds if I’d eaten all they gave me! All three were very different, but also very enjoyable. If I could only pick one, honestly, it would be the Frozen one at Epcot...it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, everyone - I fly back to KC tomorrow and I hope the temperatures there are like they are here in Ft. Myers - in the 80’s. Bwahahahahahahahahaha. Not.


Thank you for letting us know. We will make sure to stay away from bakery's/sandwich shops. 

I might have just booked a trip to WDW that is coming up shortly, and I booked the Disney After Hours event. I was very hesitant, because I can't really have ice cream or popcorn. Were you there on a night it was sold out? How was it with crowds? The Dis Unplugged podcast from 2016 where they talked about it convinced me to book it.

I had people recommend EMM to me. I just can't fathom that price for only 3 rides for about an hour when I could spend an extra $30 to have approx. 26 rides open for 3 hours. I also normally don't eat breakfast as a meal when I'm at WDW. Glad to see you enjoyed it though!

The only dessert party I have done at WDW is the SW Dessert Party right when the new SW Firework Show debuted. I would really like to try the Illuminations Dessert Party at some point since that is my favorite show.

I noticed the SW Day at the K post as well. I want to go, but I don't like to plan that far in advance especially with how weather can be around here.


----------



## KCSherri

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you for letting us know. We will make sure to stay away from bakery's/sandwich shops.
> 
> I might have just booked a trip to WDW that is coming up shortly, and I booked the Disney After Hours event. I was very hesitant, because I can't really have ice cream or popcorn. Were you there on a night it was sold out? How was it with crowds? The Dis Unplugged podcast from 2016 where they talked about it convinced me to book it.



I was there the evening of January 26th, which was sold out. I had a plan - I started in Tomorrowland, and just worked my way around the park. Even with it “sold out” - the longest I had to wait was 10 minutes at 7DMT, and a 6-minute wait at Peter Pan. Everything else was a walk on. The longest lines, actually, were at the snack carts - maybe 10-12 people deep - but they went fast. I made sure to do every single ride in the park (that was open) at least once - and sometimes 3-4 times, like Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. There are photos I took back in Frontierland where it looks like I have the park to myself. 

Like you, I don’t eat ice cream or popcorn. But - I did snag a few extra bottles of water, right before I left the park, and took them back to my mini fridge at the hotel. 

I loved it. I actually said out loud at one point, “I feel like a celebrity!!” 

A few tips: 
1. Make sure you’ve had a rest during the day. I started the day at AK, used my FP’s, and then went to my hotel for an afternoon rest - and to get off my feet.
2. Have dinner BEFORE the 7:00 pm start (or whatever time it starts for you) I did a quick service at Columbia Harbor around 5:30 pm. It was nice to have a full tummy so I didn’t get hungry during the event.
3. If you want to make optimal use of time, skip the “longer” rides - such as Small World, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise and Pirates. Those can eat an awfully lot of time. However, I did them all - as I wanted to check off every single ride! I also did the Princess Fairy Tale Hall, and met all four princesses- with about a 5-minute wait. 
4. If you see a long line at a snack cart, keep moving until the next one. The lines DO move pretty fast, though, as the cast members don’t have to deal with people trying to pay - which slows things down. They’re literally just grabbing food and/or drink and passing it on.  
5. Take time to enjoy the Photopass photographers on your way out of the park to get some AWESOME night time photos in front of the castle with barely a crowd.
6. I finished the night by walking into Tinker Bell meet-n-greet at exactly 10:55 pm. (My event ended at 11:00) As long as you are in a line before the event closing time, you’re good to go with the ride. 
7. If you’re taking a bus back to the resort, pay attention to cast members near the buses. The “usual” bus stops are not the “usual” - they change things up due to the lateness of this event.
8. Most importantly - have fun!!! Walk around like the ROCKSTAR you are!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KCSherri said:


> I was there the evening of January 26th, which was sold out. I had a plan - I started in Tomorrowland, and just worked my way around the park. Even with it “sold out” - the longest I had to wait was 10 minutes at 7DMT, and a 6-minute wait at Peter Pan. Everything else was a walk on. The longest lines, actually, were at the snack carts - maybe 10-12 people deep - but they went fast. I made sure to do every single ride in the park (that was open) at least once - and sometimes 3-4 times, like Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. There are photos I took back in Frontierland where it looks like I have the park to myself.
> 
> Like you, I don’t eat ice cream or popcorn. But - I did snag a few extra bottles of water, right before I left the park, and took them back to my mini fridge at the hotel.
> 
> I loved it. I actually said out loud at one point, “I feel like a celebrity!!”
> 
> A few tips:
> 1. Make sure you’ve had a rest during the day. I started the day at AK, used my FP’s, and then went to my hotel for an afternoon rest - and to get off my feet.
> 2. Have dinner BEFORE the 7:00 pm start (or whatever time it starts for you) I did a quick service at Columbia Harbor around 5:30 pm. It was nice to have a full tummy so I didn’t get hungry during the event.
> 3. If you want to make optimal use of time, skip the “longer” rides - such as Small World, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise and Pirates. Those can eat an awfully lot of time. However, I did them all - as I wanted to check off every single ride! I also did the Princess Fairy Tale Hall, and met all four princesses- with about a 5-minute wait.
> 4. If you see a long line at a snack cart, keep moving until the next one. The lines DO move pretty fast, though, as the cast members don’t have to deal with people trying to pay - which slows things down. They’re literally just grabbing food and/or drink and passing it on.
> 5. Take time to enjoy the Photopass photographers on your way out of the park to get some AWESOME night time photos in front of the castle with barely a crowd.
> 6. I finished the night by walking into Tinker Bell meet-n-greet at exactly 10:55 pm. (My event ended at 11:00) As long as you are in a line before the event closing time, you’re good to go with the ride.
> 7. If you’re taking a bus back to the resort, pay attention to cast members near the buses. The “usual” bus stops are not the “usual” - they change things up due to the lateness of this event.
> 8. Most importantly - have fun!!! Walk around like the ROCKSTAR you are!!!


Thank you so much for the tips on the event! I am planning on seeing ROL at AK that night, and it starts at 7:15. So, I'll be making my way out of AK around 7:25 p.m. and my event starts at 9 p.m. I'm an AP holder and mostly bought the event to have MK mostly to myself from 9-12. So, the extra time I can enter isn't necessarily important to me.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

We did DAH on our last trip as well and it was amazing!!
The big bummer for us was we got stuck on the PeopleMover for 35 minutes... eventually they shut it all down then walked us off. And when we went to ride Space Mountain, the PM lights were on so it wasn’t completely dark. Jon said it was a “high speed thrill ride in the dim” 

But yeah I agree with @KCSherri on all the tips. We walked straight in to every ride. The longest wait was like 7 mins for 7DMT. It was our favorite part of the trip and I might book a trip next year just for it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I'm just shocked shocked I tell you @AMusicLifeForMe that you have another and very soon trip planned lol jk I've lost count TBH on the amount of trips you've taken lol.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm just shocked shocked I tell you @AMusicLifeForMe that you have another and very soon trip planned lol jk I've lost count TBH on the amount of trips you've taken lol.


When we met last week, I was not planning on another trip. I just got a good deal with airfare and hotel prices.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> When we met last week, I was not planning on another trip. I just got a good deal with airfare and hotel prices.


Hard not to pass that up then . You're def. getting usage out of those APs.

Aaron is going to LA again Wednesday-Thursday but again like last time just where we sit right now it's too expensive (especially moreso now because we don't have the Companion Pass anymore and would have to use points instead) to try bringing me along and extending the trip to include DLR. Maybe someday I'll make it back to DLR where I can actually remember it lol.


----------



## KC Mouse

KCSherri said:


> OMG - I just realized I forgot to mention the most important thing of all -
> 
> I AM THE BIGGEST STAR WARS FAN EVER!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I am a huge Star Wars geek. Nerd. Whatever. I am the one decked out in my Star Wars attire at every Star Wars movie premier at opening night. Usually with my 25-year old son, who shares this obsession with me, and thinks its totally cool that his 56-year old mom loves Star Wars.
> 
> So, to say I am looking forward to the opening of all the Star Wars stuff at Hollywood Studios is an understatement. And if anyone is ever looking for someone to go see a Star Wars movie (“Solo” is coming soon - hint hint!), I’m your geek. ;0



So here is a little Star Wars trivia to pass the time.  What Jedi was known for his skills with a lightsaber above all else?


----------



## KC Mouse

So its official!!!  This year the Millers are going to Disneyland!!!!  Please let me know the Disneyland "must dos".  This is our first trip!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> So its official!!!  This year the Millers are going to Disneyland!!!!  Please let me know the Disneyland "must dos".  This is our first trip!!!


Disneyland!!! Disneyland!!! DISNEYLAND!!! The best Disney Resort (my opinion)!!! 

I’ll be happy to give you every single pointer I know when we meet. I did live within 20 minutes away for the majority of my life anyways.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Yep @AMusicLifeForMe is definitely going to be your go-to resource, @KC Mouse! I've been a couple times but my experience pales in comparison


----------



## KCSherri

KC Mouse said:


> So here is a little Star Wars trivia to pass the time.  What Jedi was known for his skills with a lightsaber above all else?



I have no idea - but I’ll guess Yoda??? 

Gah.


----------



## KCSherri

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disneyland!!! Disneyland!!! DISNEYLAND!!! The best Disney Resort (my opinion)!!!
> 
> I’ll be happy to give you every single pointer I know when we meet. I did live within 20 minutes away for the majority of my life anyways.



Woot Woot! I was there in September 2016 to run the Disneyland Half Marathon - we had a GREAT time! What I realized was, it doesn’t take NEAR the amount of planning that WDW does - such a relief!!!


----------



## Micca

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm just shocked shocked I tell you @AMusicLifeForMe that you have another and very soon trip planned lol jk I've lost count TBH on the amount of trips you've taken lol.



  Don't you like how he subtly says "I_ might _have just booked a trip?"   But who are we kidding, we'd do exactly the same thing if we could.  AMusicLifeForMe is def your man for DLR.  Like Dolewhipdreams I've been to DLR, but only a total of 3 times in my life, last time was probably 20 years ago.  Looking forward to adding some new Disney fans to our group.


----------



## KC Mouse

KCSherri said:


> I have no idea - but I’ll guess Yoda???
> 
> Gah.



Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## KCSherri

KC Mouse said:


> Obi Wan Kenobi



But of course! I should have known that!

Okay - here’s a joke for you.

What does Luke Skywalker order for dessert at the Italian restaurant?

.
.
.

Only One Canoli 


(I’ll show myself out now....)


----------



## dolewhipdreams

KCSherri said:


> But of course! I should have known that!
> 
> Okay - here’s a joke for you.
> 
> What does Luke Skywalker order for dessert at the Italian restaurant?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Only One Canoli
> 
> 
> (I’ll show myself out now....)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Micca said:


> Don't you like how he subtly says "I_ might _have just booked a trip?"   But who are we kidding, we'd do exactly the same thing if we could.  AMusicLifeForMe is def your man for DLR.  Like Dolewhipdreams I've been to DLR, but only a total of 3 times in my life, last time was probably 20 years ago.  Looking forward to adding some new Disney fans to our group.


 Oh yeah it was just slipped in there as if we wouldn't catch it  j/k


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Oh yeah it was just slipped in there as if we wouldn't catch it  j/k


----------



## KC Mouse

KCSherri said:


> But of course! I should have known that!
> 
> Okay - here’s a joke for you.
> 
> What does Luke Skywalker order for dessert at the Italian restaurant?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Only One Canoli
> 
> 
> (I’ll show myself out now....)



What is the temperature is the inside a Tawn Tawn?   

Luke warm.


----------



## KC Mouse

An Ewok strolls into a bar and says to the bartender, “I’ll have a whisky and …… soda.”

The bartender says, “Sure thing—but why the little pause?”

“Dunno,” says the Ewok. “I’ve had them all my life.”


----------



## KCSherri

I gotta’ remember these jokes...my yoga instructor is a huge Star Wars fan, so we try to entertain each other with the jokes.  These are great!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Seventh Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the seventh time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: Saturday, March 24, 2018!
Location: Cheesecake Factory!!! 
Address: 6675 W 119th St, Overland Park, KS 66209
Time: 12 p.m.

Please let me know if you will be able to make it, and how many will be attending in your party.

Date, place, and time can change at any moment. Also, this meet can be canceled due to weather. Make sure to check back often with the most up to date information.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hi guys, thanks for the invite @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson !

My boyfriend and I just moved from Austin TX to the Lees Summit area for a new position at my job.

We've been here a few weeks so far and haven't done much besides huddle in the apartment and try to keep warm. 

We hope to get out more in the coming weeks and try to see some of the city and more of the area. Anyone have any hot spots we should see? I was thinking of getting annual passes to the zoo, we had those when we lived in Columbus OH and loved going for a few hours just to walk around every once in a while.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the invite @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson !
> 
> My boyfriend and I just moved from Austin TX to the Lees Summit area for a new position at my job.
> 
> We've been here a few weeks so far and haven't done much besides huddle in the apartment and try to keep warm.
> 
> We hope to get out more in the coming weeks and try to see some of the city and more of the area. Anyone have any hot spots we should see? I was thinking of getting annual passes to the zoo, we had those when we lived in Columbus OH and loved going for a few hours just to walk around every once in a while.


Welcome to the KC area! 

I only know of a few places on the Missouri side since I don't adventure over there often. The Truman Library is in Independence. One of my favorite places downtown to go is the WWI Museum especially at night. It's also a great museum to visit during the day. The Royals will be starting up soon, and I don't know if you like baseball.

On the Kansas side, I recommend the Legends which is a great shopping area, and the Sporting KC Stadium is right there as well. If you like soccer, I highly recommend checking out a game (I have season tickets).

I have been to the zoo once...Fun fact for you...WDW and the KC Zoo did a trade for a giraffe so you can possibly see a giraffe that was once at WDW there.

KC Joes BBQ is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the invite @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson !
> 
> My boyfriend and I just moved from Austin TX to the Lees Summit area for a new position at my job.
> 
> We've been here a few weeks so far and haven't done much besides huddle in the apartment and try to keep warm.
> 
> We hope to get out more in the coming weeks and try to see some of the city and more of the area. Anyone have any hot spots we should see? I was thinking of getting annual passes to the zoo, we had those when we lived in Columbus OH and loved going for a few hours just to walk around every once in a while.


You're welcome! It's great to hear from you  Hope you've enjoyed the yo-yo weather we have here lol 

You know I haven't been to the zoo in ages though I've thought about going back soon.  

I also haven't been to Worlds of Fun or Oceans of Fun in several years (last time was a work event for my husband's work) but there is that. Now yes it is NOT WDW but if you're looking for roller coasters or a water park there is that (several years ago they merged both parks into one so admission price is for the usage of both). I have yet to go to Schlitterbahn KC (up by the Legends) I figured I would wait until they built more things inside the park.

The Country Club Plaza (or what we simply call the Plaza) in Kansas City Missouri (KCMO) is good during the day when the weather is nice just to walk around and stuff though I just window shop lol. 

The Legends, in Kansas City Kansas (KCK), is nice too and is an Outlet shopping district and they are continually adding in more places. I know Kate Spade is coming soon and I believe Michael Kors if you like those places. There is also Park Place in Leawood which is across the street from Town Center Plaza both of which are shopping areas but are nice to walk around in good weather.

If you like museums there are multiple ones in the metro area. 

If you like nature there is the Overland Park Arboretum and Botanical Gardens though I admit we have yet to make it there. We planned on going for the Luminary Walk during winter but that fell through.


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the invite @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson !
> 
> My boyfriend and I just moved from Austin TX to the Lees Summit area for a new position at my job.
> 
> We've been here a few weeks so far and haven't done much besides huddle in the apartment and try to keep warm.
> 
> We hope to get out more in the coming weeks and try to see some of the city and more of the area. Anyone have any hot spots we should see? I was thinking of getting annual passes to the zoo, we had those when we lived in Columbus OH and loved going for a few hours just to walk around every once in a while.



Although I'm an Iowan, I go to KC quite a bit. Last year we took my stepson to the zoo for a mini spring break trip. It was great! It's not Animal Kingdom, but it is very nice. I loved the penguins. I was about 10 weeks pregnant at the time, and I got tired and just sat and watched the penguins.

This year we are probably heading to Great Wolf Lodge in KC for my stepson's birthday in June. Thought of doing Schlitterbahn, but with the new baby, decided it might be too much.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the invite @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson !
> 
> My boyfriend and I just moved from Austin TX to the Lees Summit area for a new position at my job.
> 
> We've been here a few weeks so far and haven't done much besides huddle in the apartment and try to keep warm.
> 
> We hope to get out more in the coming weeks and try to see some of the city and more of the area. Anyone have any hot spots we should see? I was thinking of getting annual passes to the zoo, we had those when we lived in Columbus OH and loved going for a few hours just to walk around every once in a while.



Welcome! I agree with everyone on what they have suggested for KC so far! (For the zoo- have you been before? Visit at least once before you get season tickets. It's an okay zoo but it's not the best).

If you're looking for fun places to walk around outside, Powell Gardens is about a 30 minute drive from Lee's Summit and it's beautiful. Just a big ole garden with different sections. Very pretty and they have a lot of special events. I think it's a similar idea to the Zilker gardens 

First Fridays are fun. They happen in an area of downtown called the Crossroads on the first Friday of every month. It's a big celebration of art. Lots of galleries open up, there's entertainment, lots of fun.

Also during the first weekends is the West Bottoms antique shopping. Some antiques shops have refitted a bunch of old warehouses and the first weekend of every month they open up. There are usually a bunch of food trucks and it's a lot of fun.

The City Market on the river has a Farmer's Market every Saturday that runs year round.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

This is kinda cool that the discussion got sparked as it leaves some ideas out there for future meets


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone. This is just a reminder that our next meet is coming up in 11 days. If you missed the info, I’m posting it below...

Date: Saturday, March 24, 2018!
Location: Cheesecake Factory!!! 
Address: 6675 W 119th St, Overland Park, KS 66209
Time: 12 p.m.

Please let me know if you will be able to make it, and how many will be attending in your party.

Date, place, and time can change at any moment. Also, this meet can be canceled due to weather. Make sure to check back often with the most up to date information.

I can’t wait to see everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

danikoski said:


> Although I'm an Iowan, I go to KC quite a bit. Last year we took my stepson to the zoo for a mini spring break trip. It was great! It's not Animal Kingdom, but it is very nice. I loved the penguins. I was about 10 weeks pregnant at the time, and I got tired and just sat and watched the penguins.
> 
> This year we are probably heading to Great Wolf Lodge in KC for my stepson's birthday in June. Thought of doing Schlitterbahn, but with the new baby, decided it might be too much.


Let us know how Great Wolf is for you 

I've only know a few people who have been there to that particular one but it's been a staycation rather than a vacation.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I should be going on the 24th


----------



## Micca

Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Welcome to the KC area!
> 
> I only know of a few places on the Missouri side since I don't adventure over there often. The Truman Library is in Independence. One of my favorite places downtown to go is the WWI Museum especially at night. It's also a great museum to visit during the day. The Royals will be starting up soon, and I don't know if you like baseball.
> 
> On the Kansas side, I recommend the Legends which is a great shopping area, and the Sporting KC Stadium is right there as well. If you like soccer, I highly recommend checking out a game (I have season tickets).
> 
> I have been to the zoo once...Fun fact for you...WDW and the KC Zoo did a trade for a giraffe so you can possibly see a giraffe that was once at WDW there.
> 
> KC Joes BBQ is the best in my opinion.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You're welcome! It's great to hear from you  Hope you've enjoyed the yo-yo weather we have here lol
> 
> You know I haven't been to the zoo in ages though I've thought about going back soon.
> 
> I also haven't been to Worlds of Fun or Oceans of Fun in several years (last time was a work event for my husband's work) but there is that. Now yes it is NOT WDW but if you're looking for roller coasters or a water park there is that (several years ago they merged both parks into one so admission price is for the usage of both). I have yet to go to Schlitterbahn KC (up by the Legends) I figured I would wait until they built more things inside the park.
> 
> The Country Club Plaza (or what we simply call the Plaza) in Kansas City Missouri (KCMO) is good during the day when the weather is nice just to walk around and stuff though I just window shop lol.
> 
> The Legends, in Kansas City Kansas (KCK), is nice too and is an Outlet shopping district and they are continually adding in more places. I know Kate Spade is coming soon and I believe Michael Kors if you like those places. There is also Park Place in Leawood which is across the street from Town Center Plaza both of which are shopping areas but are nice to walk around in good weather.
> 
> If you like museums there are multiple ones in the metro area.
> 
> If you like nature there is the Overland Park Arboretum and Botanical Gardens though I admit we have yet to make it there. We planned on going for the Luminary Walk during winter but that fell through.





danikoski said:


> Although I'm an Iowan, I go to KC quite a bit. Last year we took my stepson to the zoo for a mini spring break trip. It was great! It's not Animal Kingdom, but it is very nice. I loved the penguins. I was about 10 weeks pregnant at the time, and I got tired and just sat and watched the penguins.
> 
> This year we are probably heading to Great Wolf Lodge in KC for my stepson's birthday in June. Thought of doing Schlitterbahn, but with the new baby, decided it might be too much.





dolewhipdreams said:


> Welcome! I agree with everyone on what they have suggested for KC so far! (For the zoo- have you been before? Visit at least once before you get season tickets. It's an okay zoo but it's not the best).
> 
> If you're looking for fun places to walk around outside, Powell Gardens is about a 30 minute drive from Lee's Summit and it's beautiful. Just a big ole garden with different sections. Very pretty and they have a lot of special events. I think it's a similar idea to the Zilker gardens
> 
> First Fridays are fun. They happen in an area of downtown called the Crossroads on the first Friday of every month. It's a big celebration of art. Lots of galleries open up, there's entertainment, lots of fun.
> 
> Also during the first weekends is the West Bottoms antique shopping. Some antiques shops have refitted a bunch of old warehouses and the first weekend of every month they open up. There are usually a bunch of food trucks and it's a lot of fun.
> 
> The City Market on the river has a Farmer's Market every Saturday that runs year round.



Thanks for all the good advice everyone!

I think we have decided to attend the next event, I've met some DISboarders in other places we've lived and it is always a good time.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks for all the good advice everyone!
> 
> I think we have decided to attend the next event, I've met some DISboarders in other places we've lived and it is always a good time.


Awesome! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks for all the good advice everyone!
> 
> I think we have decided to attend the next event, I've met some DISboarders in other places we've lived and it is always a good time.


That's great! Excited to meet you and your boyfriend (I'm assuming he's coming since you said 'we' lol) .


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's great! Excited to meet you and your boyfriend (I'm assuming he's coming since you said 'we' lol) .



Yes, he will be there as well. So for number counts there will be 2 of us.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Our 7th Disboards Meet in Kansas City is 5 days away!!! Please let me know if you plan to attend and how many will be in your party. I can’t wait to see everyone!!!

Date: Saturday, March 24, 2018!
Location: Cheesecake Factory!!! 
Address: 6675 W 119th St, Overland Park, KS 66209
Time: 12 p.m.


----------



## Micca

See ya real soon!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Our meet is tomorrow! Our meet is tomorrow! Our meet is tomorrow!!! 

Date: Saturday, March 24, 2018!
Location: Cheesecake Factory!!! 
Address: 6675 W 119th St, Overland Park, KS 66209
Time: 12 p.m.

Please let me know if you can make it. Everyone is welcome! Just make sure you contact me that way I know how many are coming.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you to everyone who came to this meet! It's always great getting to talk Disney with fellow Disney fans!

Stay tuned for more info on upcoming meets. We definitely have some fun things planned for the late Spring/Summer!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you to everyone who came to this meet! It's always great getting to talk Disney with fellow Disney fans!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info on upcoming meets. We definitely have some fun things planned for the late Spring/Summer!



It was a fun time.

I am very excited about some of the things in the works


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It was a fun time.
> 
> I am very excited about some of the things in the works


I know my husband, Aaron, and I really enjoyed meeting you and Brian!

We also had a fun time at the meet as always


----------



## Micca

Another great meet, and always fun to see some new faces!  Looking forward to the next time


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well that Marceline meet up was fantastic, thanks to everyone who planned it!

Last night I thought of something for a future meet, maybe in the summer. What does everyone think about trying an escape room?

We did one for my sister's bachelorette party she it was less of fun.


----------



## Micca

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What does everyone think about trying an escape room?


I'm sure it's fun but I think I'm a bit too claustrophobic for it.  Still I'd meet up for a meal or a drink before or after. 

The Marceline trip was a blast!  I'm glad you could come, we're getting a really good group of Disney fans together.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone. Information on our May Meet will be coming out in a couple days.

I did have a question for everyone though...

Does anyone have any interest in an unofficial DIS Meet to see the Lion King in Kansas City? Tickets are limited so we would most likely sit separately, but I think it would be fun to see with DISers.


----------



## Micca

DW is taking DGDs-not sure which date.  I've seen it twice (I think!) so I'll pass this time.  I'd encourage anyone who hasn't seen it to try to make the show.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Micca said:


> DW is taking DGDs-not sure which date.  I've seen it twice (I think!) so I'll pass this time.  I'd encourage anyone who hasn't seen it to try to make the show.


If I go (which I know I will), it will be number 6 for me.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Our next meet will be posted in the next 2 days...

With our current storms, stay safe my fellow KC DISers!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I really enjoyed Marceline as well


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well that Marceline meet up was fantastic, thanks to everyone who planned it!
> 
> Last night I thought of something for a future meet, maybe in the summer. What does everyone think about trying an escape room?
> 
> We did one for my sister's bachelorette party she it was less of fun.


I think Aaron and I would find an escape room fun.

We've done Breakout KC once (which we didn't break out in enough time) at the River Market location and then we've done Escape Room KC (which we broke out in time for) at Union Station.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Eighth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO COMING SOON**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the eighth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Event: Disboards Night At The K (Fireworks Night)!
Date: June 1, 2018
Location: Kauffman Stadium
Address: 1 Royal Way, Kansas City, MO 64129
Time: 5 p.m. (Game starts at 7:15 p.m.)

If you want to join us for this event, please respond by May 21st. We will be buying tickets separately, but scheduling a time where we can be online buying tickets in the same area (Probably May 22nd).

We will also have a meeting location for dinner before making our way to the game for those that would want to join us. If you can only make it to the game, that is fine as well.


----------



## KCSherri

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Eighth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO COMING SOON**
> 
> Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the eighth time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on this next event! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.
> 
> Event: Disboards Night At The K (Fireworks Night)!
> Date: June 1, 2018
> Location: Kauffman Stadium
> Address: 1 Royal Way, Kansas City, MO 64129
> Time: 5 p.m. (Game starts at 7:15 p.m.)
> 
> If you want to join us for this event, please respond by May 21st. We will be buying tickets separately, but scheduling a time where we can be online buying tickets in the same area (Probably May 22nd).
> 
> We will also have a meeting location for dinner before making our way to the game for those that would want to join us. If you can only make it to the game, that is fine as well.




Well, shoot - we have tickets to “A Chorus Line” on Friday, June 1...it’s too bad we aren’t getting together on Saturday, June 2, because I already have tickets to the Royals game THAT night!!!! One of these days, I WILL make it to the Meet ‘n Greet!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

KCSherri said:


> Well, shoot - we have tickets to “A Chorus Line” on Friday, June 1...it’s too bad we aren’t getting together on Saturday, June 2, because I already have tickets to the Royals game THAT night!!!! One of these days, I WILL make it to the Meet ‘n Greet!!!


Well shoot is right. One day we'll make it work


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KCSherri said:


> Well, shoot - we have tickets to “A Chorus Line” on Friday, June 1...it’s too bad we aren’t getting together on Saturday, June 2, because I already have tickets to the Royals game THAT night!!!! One of these days, I WILL make it to the Meet ‘n Greet!!!


A Chorus Line sounds like fun! Did you see the Lion King? I saw it on Mother's Day. Then I drove up to Omaha and saw Wicked this past Wednesday. 2 of my favorite Broadway shows in a span of 4 days was awesome! 

I am thinking we will do a casual meet at some point in June for those that aren't able to go to the Royals game.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I’m just going to go ahead and put this shameless plug out there since we have some musical theatre discussion going on...

But I’ll be in South Pacific with Theatre in the Park the last two weekends of June if anyone wants to come see it!

Alright shameless plug done


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> I’m just going to go ahead and put this shameless plus out there since we have some musical theatre discussion going on...
> 
> But I’ll be in South Pacific with Theatre in the Park the last two weekends of June if anyone wants to come see it!
> 
> Alright shameless plug done


Shameless plug = accepted.  I would love to go!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you to those of you who attended our "Disboards Night at the K" event! I hope you had an awesome time despite the horrible score! The fireworks were great though! 

I can't wait for our next meet which will be announced very soon!


----------



## tgeorge

Hello everyone! My name is Tonia and dolewhipdreams reached out to me after looking at my trip report for the adult only Backstage Magic ABD I did to tell me about this group!  I'm now call KC home and I love all things Disney.  I'm excited to find some others in the area and hope that I can attend one of your get together's sometime.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Great getting together at the K! Terrible game as far as scoring goes but def. fun for Buck Night and fireworks night and really enjoyed getting together with peeps again. Would love to keep that in mind for a future meet


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Tonia and dolewhipdreams reached out to me after looking at my trip report for the adult only Backstage Magic ABD I did to tell me about this group!  I'm now call KC home and I love all things Disney.  I'm excited to find some others in the area and hope that I can attend one of your get together's sometime.


Well hello Tonia 

It's nice to meet you virtually lol.

Hope to meet you in person sometime soon!

Since you mention you now call KC home hope KC is treating you well


----------



## tgeorge

Thanks!  Yes, we've been here for 10 years now, so I think we like it   We just moved into our new home in Platte City and have decided this is the place for us.  The Army brought us here, but now that we're both reservists, we get a say in where we live.  It is a great place to be.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

tgeorge said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Tonia and dolewhipdreams reached out to me after looking at my trip report for the adult only Backstage Magic ABD I did to tell me about this group!  I'm now call KC home and I love all things Disney.  I'm excited to find some others in the area and hope that I can attend one of your get together's sometime.


Hi Tonia! Welcome to the thread!  I am jealous that you have been able to do an ABD Backstage Magic trip. Disneyland is my "home" park since I grew up in Southern California, and I try to get out there as many times as I possibly can since that is my favorite park.  I would love to go to Walt Disney Studios and Imagineering someday, but I will do that trip when the time is right. I also think we were in CA at the same time while you were on your Backstage Magic trip. I went out for the Candlelight Processional this last year. 

We would love to have you! We try to meet at least once within a span of 2 months. With summer going strong now in Kansas City, we might try and take advantage of some warmer weather and meet on several occasions. We are also spread out around the Kansas City area which makes it difficult to plan things at times. We try to make things centrally located, but there are occasions where some people have a little bit of a drive. Hopefully we will get to meet in the near future!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

tgeorge said:


> Thanks!  Yes, we've been here for 10 years now, so I think we like it   We just moved into our new home in Platte City and have decided this is the place for us.  The Army brought us here, but now that we're both reservists, we get a say in where we live.  It is a great place to be.


Yes! Someone else in the Northland!!


----------



## Micca

Hi Tonia!  We’d love to have you join us. Everyone is super friendly and Disney crazy


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> Thanks!  Yes, we've been here for 10 years now, so I think we like it   We just moved into our new home in Platte City and have decided this is the place for us.  The Army brought us here, but now that we're both reservists, we get a say in where we live.  It is a great place to be.


That's awesome well glad to have you and that you chose our metro to call home 

We live on the KS side of the metro.


----------



## tgeorge

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hi Tonia! Welcome to the thread!  I am jealous that you have been able to do an ABD Backstage Magic trip. Disneyland is my "home" park since I grew up in Southern California, and I try to get out there as many times as I possibly can since that is my favorite park.  I would love to go to Walt Disney Studios and Imagineering someday, but I will do that trip when the time is right. I also think we were in CA at the same time while you were on your Backstage Magic trip. I went out for the Candlelight Processional this last year.
> 
> We would love to have you! We try to meet at least once within a span of 2 months. With summer going strong now in Kansas City, we might try and take advantage of some warmer weather and meet on several occasions. We are also spread out around the Kansas City area which makes it difficult to plan things at times. We try to make things centrally located, but there are occasions where some people have a little bit of a drive. Hopefully we will get to meet in the near future!



Oh my gosh, it was so amazing and it was my first trip to DL! I’m already trying to figure out when I can do it again to take advantage of Star Wars in VIP style. That is on top of all the other ABDs I want to take (because, of course, now I want to do them all) LOL

Awesome! I’m excited to be able to able to make it out to one of the meet ups!



dolewhipdreams said:


> Yes! Someone else in the Northland!!



Northlanders unite



Micca said:


> Hi Tonia!  We’d love to have you join us. Everyone is super friendly and Disney crazy



Perfect! I will fit right in and my husband will be happy that I have other people to talk about Disney with. We went to Paris in March and I tried my best to talk him into Disneyland Paris, but he wasn’t all that interested



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's awesome well glad to have you and that you chose our metro to call home
> 
> We live on the KS side of the metro.



Thanks! We have a lot of friends who live on the KS side, so we visit quite often


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> Perfect! I will fit right in and my husband will be happy that I have other people to talk about Disney with. We went to Paris in March and I tried my best to talk him into Disneyland Paris, but he wasn’t all that interested


That's exactly what my husband said when I talked to him last year about doing meets. 

Though seriously..I get to listen to powerplant, engineering talk it's only fair right!? 



tgeorge said:


> Thanks! We have a lot of friends who live on the KS side, so we visit quite often


  I'm a bit partial to KS but I do have a few family members who live on the MO side. My father-in-law lives in Belton so we make that trek every now and then. Actually we're making that trek tonight (well to Raymore but nearly same thing lol) to play Singo Bingo at Minsky's pizza.


----------



## paradesintherain

Hi guys! Just stumbled across this thread again!


----------



## Micca

paradesintherain said:


> Hi guys! Just stumbled across this thread again!



Hey, hope you can make it to the next meet-up!  We always have plenty of Disney things to discuss.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

paradesintherain said:


> Hi guys! Just stumbled across this thread again!


Hello! It's nice to hear from you again


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Ninth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the ninth and tenth times in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on these next events! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Our very own Disboards member, @dolewhipdreams, will be performing in Shawnee Mission’s Theater in the Park production of Roders & Hammerstein’s South Pacific!

Date: June 29, 2018
Location: Shawnee Mission Park
Address: 7710 Renner Rd, Shawnee, KS 66217
Time: 7 p.m. (Show starts at 8:30 p.m.)

If you would like to attend this meet, it is highly recommended to purchase tickets early due to how long the line for tickets at the venue can be.

To purchase tickets, visit: https://www.theatreinthepark.org/ticket-options

Bring a blanket and a ground-level chair.

Please comment in this thread if you are able to make this event!

*Meet is subject to change due to weather*


*Tenth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Date: July 14, 2018
Location: KC Joes Barbecue!!!
Address: 11723 Roe Ave, Leawood, KS 66211
Time: 12 p.m.

Please comment in this thread if you are able to make this event!


----------



## Micca

In for the July date!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I'll have to miss the July meet (we'll be off on our surprise anniversary adventure!) but I'm excited for you to see the show. It'll be a good one.

Also bring bug spray!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I are good for July but will have to miss the play sorry @dolewhipdreams I know you're going to do great though!


----------



## tgeorge

The Lenexa BBQ is next Friday, so I won’t be able to make it to the show (My husband is on a BBQ team and this is the one they have a big party for), but best wishes @dolewhipdreams for a great performance!

I can make the July lunch though. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> The Lenexa BBQ is next Friday, so I won’t be able to make it to the show (My husband is on a BBQ team and this is the one they have a big party for), but best wishes @dolewhipdreams for a great performance!
> 
> I can make the July lunch though. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


I think I've only been the the Lenexa BBQ twice lol. Good luck to your husband though!

Glad you can make it to the July meet; looking forward to meeting you as well


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I would be remiss if I didn't mention that we have seven performances so if you can't make Friday but still want to come see the show, we are also performing 6/23, 6/24, 6/27, 6/28, 6/29, and 6/30.

But again- no worries if you can't make it or don't want to come. But it's going to be a great show 

We don't have a free weekend until August 11th so it might be a while before we see any of you  So don't think we don't like you- we just won't be around for a while!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hello everyone. I am just wanting to make sure if anyone is going this Friday to the show? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Darn it, my sister is coming into town this weekend, I must have given the wrong days, I was thinking of going next Friday the 29.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Darn it, my sister is coming into town this weekend, I must have given the wrong days, I was thinking of going next Friday the 29.


Since no one has expressed any interest, I am willing to change the date if you want.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Since no one has expressed any interest, I am willing to change the date if you want.



I am 100% planning on going next Friday. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am 100% planning on going next Friday. I'm pretty excited about it.


Yay! We had our first dress rehearsal last night and it's going to be a great show


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

You guys have fun at the show!!

BTW congrats to our local DISer @OhioStateBuckeye for her article and it being part of the discussion on the DIS Unplugged WDW edition for 6/19 






(24mins in until 43mins).

It was quite a lively discussion they had on it for sure  on a controversial topic but Pete gave high praise for being one of his favorite articles he's read in a long time


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Ninth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Hi everyone. Due to there not being any interest for the show this Friday, we are changing the meet date to June 29th. Please let me know if you will be able to make it.

Here is the info about this meet:

Our very own Disboards member, @dolewhipdreams, will be performing in Shawnee Mission’s Theater in the Park production of Roders & Hammerstein’s South Pacific!

*Date: June 29, 2018*
Location: Shawnee Mission Park
Address: 7710 Renner Rd, Shawnee, KS 66217
Time: 7 p.m. (Show starts at 8:30 p.m.)

If you would like to attend this meet, it is highly recommended to purchase tickets early due to how long the line for tickets at the venue can be.

To purchase tickets, visit: https://www.theatreinthepark.org/ticket-options

Bring a blanket and a ground-level chair.

Please comment in this thread if you are able to make this event!

*Meet is subject to change due to weather*

*The Tenth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City is staying the same.*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You guys have fun at the show!!
> 
> BTW congrats to our local DISer @OhioStateBuckeye for her article and it being part of the discussion on the DIS Unplugged WDW edition for 6/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (24mins in until 43mins).
> 
> It was quite a lively discussion they had on it for sure  on a controversial topic but Pete gave high praise for being one of his favorite articles he's read in a long time



Thanks  I was shocked they mentioned my name so much. It was a fun article to write, who doesn't like to armchair imagineer?


----------



## tgeorge

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks  I was shocked they mentioned my name so much. It was a fun article to write, who doesn't like to armchair imagineer?



Oh, was that you???  Yes, they were very animated over the article.  It is funny to hear how protective people are over things at Disney.  I guess I've never become attached to any attraction.


----------



## clothesmindedmom

Hi, KCers! 
Just stumbled upon this thread when I clicked "new posts." I live in Parkville; hopefully I can meet some of you soon!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

clothesmindedmom said:


> Hi, KCers!
> Just stumbled upon this thread when I clicked "new posts." I live in Parkville; hopefully I can meet some of you soon!


Hey there! We're glad you stumbled upon us! And I'm glad to be gathering more people in the Northland on here 

Hopefully you can make our next meet!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Another HUGE thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe and @OhioStateBuckeye for coming out to see the show. I'm so proud of our cast and crew and I'm glad you had a chance to experience it. Thanks for braving the heat and the bugs!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> Oh, was that you???  Yes, they were very animated over the article.  It is funny to hear how protective people are over things at Disney.  I guess I've never become attached to any attraction.


I've become attached to multiple ones but I thought it was still a thought provoking article and discussion the Podcast crew had on it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

clothesmindedmom said:


> Hi, KCers!
> Just stumbled upon this thread when I clicked "new posts." I live in Parkville; hopefully I can meet some of you soon!


Welcome to the thread! We'd love to meet you soon as well


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> Another HUGE thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe and @OhioStateBuckeye for coming out to see the show. I'm so proud of our cast and crew and I'm glad you had a chance to experience it. Thanks for braving the heat and the bugs!


Sorry we couldn't make it and that the last showing got cancelled 

I'm sure you guys were awesome though and I enjoyed seeing your updates on FB


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Sorry we couldn't make it and that the last showing got cancelled
> 
> I'm sure you guys were awesome though and I enjoyed seeing your updates on FB


Hey it's all good- we're all busy people  . We were really surprised when the storms popped up on Saturday night. None of us were ready for it to be over! But I do look forward to getting my sleep schedule back


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> Hey it's all good- we're all busy people  . We were really surprised when the storms popped up on Saturday night. None of us were ready for it to be over! But I do look forward to getting my sleep schedule back


Sleep is good


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tgeorge said:


> Oh, was that you???  Yes, they were very animated over the article.  It is funny to hear how protective people are over things at Disney.  I guess I've never become attached to any attraction.



Oh yeah, I mean, I don't want to see most of the updates I suggested, it was just did to imagine. I had made one for spaceship earth but I love that ride so much and I didn't want to jinx it so I removed it haha.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Sorry we couldn't make it and that the last showing got cancelled
> 
> I'm sure you guys were awesome though and I enjoyed seeing your updates on FB



South Pacific was soooo good. I'm glad we went Friday.

I think we're going to see into the woods at the end of the month because we enjoyed south Pacific so much.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just a reminder that we have an event this Saturday, July 14th.

Here are the details:

*Date: July 14, 2018
Location: KC Joes Barbecue!!!
Address: 11723 Roe Ave, Leawood, KS 66211
Time: 12 p.m.*

Please comment on this thread if you are coming that way we know to be expecting you. I can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I are coming


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Hey @KCSherri are you available?

Excited to meet any new KC DISers that can make it!


----------



## Micca

Will be there!  Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just a reminder that our Tenth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City is TOMORROW!!! 

Here are the details:

*Date: July 14, 2018
Location: KC Joes Barbecue!!!
Address: 11723 Roe Ave, Leawood, KS 66211
Time: 12 p.m.*

Reaching out to those on this thread that haven't responded if they are coming or just confirming:

@tgeorge - Are you still planning to come?

@clothesmindedmom @paradesintherain @KCSherri - We hope that you will be able to join us. If not, that is perfectly ok. We look forward to possibly meeting all of you at a future meet.


----------



## clothesmindedmom

My husband is at a conference, so I'm on kid duty (sleepover and birthday party tomorrow). 
I really hope to meet you guys soon, though! Have a great time and eat some delicious Joe's for me!


----------



## paradesintherain

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Just a reminder that our Tenth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City is TOMORROW!!!
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> *Date: July 14, 2018
> Location: KC Joes Barbecue!!!
> Address: 11723 Roe Ave, Leawood, KS 66211
> Time: 12 p.m.*
> 
> Reaching out to those on this thread that haven't responded if they are coming or just confirming:
> 
> @tgeorge - Are you still planning to come?
> 
> @clothesmindedmom @paradesintherain @KCSherri - We hope that you will be able to join us. If not, that is perfectly ok. We look forward to possibly meeting all of you at a future meet.



I wish I could go but I actually have to go to a family reunion! Have fun everyone!


----------



## murmkc

Hello KC DIS fans!  I wish this thread was around when I was still living in KC.  I would have loved to hangout with other Kansas City Disney fans.  I am now living in Orlando and work for Disney so if any of you awesome KC people head this way, feel free to give me a shout.  It would be cool to meet some fellow KC people in the parks for a few drinks!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

murmkc said:


> Hello KC DIS fans!  I wish this thread was around when I was still living in KC.  I would have loved to hangout with other Kansas City Disney fans.  I am now living in Orlando and work for Disney so if any of you awesome KC people head this way, feel free to give me a shout.  It would be cool to meet some fellow KC people in the parks for a few drinks!


Well, shoot! I was just there last week.  I would love to move to Florida and work for Disney. So, at least you are living my dream scenario. 

Same goes if you are ever back in Kansas City. If we have a meet scheduled for when you are back in town, we would love to meet you!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

clothesmindedmom said:


> My husband is at a conference, so I'm on kid duty (sleepover and birthday party tomorrow).
> I really hope to meet you guys soon, though! Have a great time and eat some delicious Joe's for me!





paradesintherain said:


> I wish I could go but I actually have to go to a family reunion! Have fun everyone!


We look forward to meeting both of you at a future meet. Our next meet should be scheduled within the next day. Feel free to let me know if any of you two have any ideas.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

clothesmindedmom said:


> My husband is at a conference, so I'm on kid duty (sleepover and birthday party tomorrow).
> I really hope to meet you guys soon, though! Have a great time and eat some delicious Joe's for me!





paradesintherain said:


> I wish I could go but I actually have to go to a family reunion! Have fun everyone!



________________________________________
It'll work out one of these days 



murmkc said:


> Hello KC DIS fans!  I wish this thread was around when I was still living in KC.  I would have loved to hangout with other Kansas City Disney fans.  I am now living in Orlando and work for Disney so if any of you awesome KC people head this way, feel free to give me a shout.  It would be cool to meet some fellow KC people in the parks for a few drinks!


Well hello former Kansas Citian!

Def. let us know if you're ever in the area again. I'll be in Orlando Labor Day weekend....but only a layover at the airport on our way back home. Otherwise I won't be down there for a few years. We had our WDW trip back in Sep 2017 during Irma but it would have been awesome to have run into someone from our area. That's really cool you're working for Disney


----------



## tgeorge

Hello all

Im sorry for the late notice, but I’m not going to be able to make it. We decided to buy a new car (total whim and definitely not necessary), so we have to get that squared away. Have a great lunch and I’m hopeful that the next outing that you plan I’ll be able to make it. Would love to meet others who love Disney!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> Hello all
> 
> Im sorry for the late notice, but I’m not going to be able to make it. We decided to buy a new car (total whim and definitely not necessary), so we have to get that squared away. Have a great lunch and I’m hopeful that the next outing that you plan I’ll be able to make it. Would love to meet others who love Disney!


Have fun with the new car! 

My husband and I unexpectedly last weekend upgraded our phones so we spent an entire afternoon dealing with setting stuff up and everything. 

Hope to see you soon


----------



## tgeorge

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Have fun with the new car!
> 
> My husband and I unexpectedly last weekend upgraded our phones so we spent an entire afternoon dealing with setting stuff up and everything.
> 
> Hope to see you soon



It's always those unexpected things that can turn out to be fun   He's been drooling over this car for a bit.  We went and test drove it, and, well, you know how that goes.....LOL


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you to everyone who attended our meet this past weekend. It was great getting to see many of you again!

*REQUESTING DATES!
*
Hi everyone. To make our planning process easier, we are asking that anyone interested in attending our Eleventh and Twelfth Disboards Meet in Kansas City submit availability for the months of September and October. We usually plan meeting on weekends. So, please submit your availability in this thread or in a private message. Thank you!


----------



## Micca

We always have a good time getting together with like-minded folks to talk Disney!  Several of us are in the process of becoming good friends just to occasionally chit chat with.  There's no way we'd ever have met in the real world, so it's pretty cool getting acquainted.  We'd welcome anybody and everybody who'd like to get together to talk about Disney--we talk about the parks, the movies, some of the history, and we can complain about the lousy weather in our neck of the woods


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you to everyone who attended our meet this past weekend. It was great getting to see many of you again!
> 
> *REQUESTING DATES!
> *
> Hi everyone. To make our planning process easier, we are asking that anyone interested in attending our Eleventh and Twelfth Disboards Meet in Kansas City submit availability for the months of September and October. We usually plan meeting on weekends. So, please submit your availability in this thread or in a private message. Thank you!



Good news! I become substantially more available in Sept and Oct so I may actually be able to make it to both of the meets 
September availability: Fri/Sat/Sun for the weekends of the 15th, 22nd, & 29th
October availability: Fri/Sat/Sun for the weekends of the 6th, 13th, & 27th (Although the 28th is my birthday so I might end up having something planned that weekend).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

For September we're available:


Friday 8th
Saturday 9th
Sunday 10th


Friday 14th
Saturday 15th
Sunday 16th


Friday 21st
Saturday 22nd
Sunday 23rd


Friday 28th
Saturday 29th
Sunday 30th

For October we're available:


Friday 12th
Saturday 13th
Sunday 14th


Friday 19th
Saturday 20th
Sunday 21st


Friday 26th
Saturday 27th
Sunday 28th


----------



## tgeorge

For me, everything except the first weekend in September will work.

October only the weekend of 20/21, lots of birthdays that month (including mine the end of October) and we’re headed to LA.


----------



## KCSherri

Sorry, everyone! I have been out of town for several weeks - some of it in Florida, but I didn’t go to WDW - gah! I’m back in the KC area for a few weeks - but planning a trip to WDW at the end of September - yay!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Eleventh Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the eleventh time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on these next events! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: September 15, 2018
Location: TBD
Address: TBD
Time: 12 p.m.

Location is listed as "to be determined." If you have any ideas on places to meet or activities to do, please let us know. We will be determining a meeting place by September 1st.

*Kansas City Disboards Fantasy Football League!*

If anyone is interested in joining a Fantasy Football League for the upcoming NFL season, please let me know. 

Winner of the Fantasy Football league will get to decide a KC Disboards Meet in 2019! 

The Draft will be next week if we get this going!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tgeorge said:


> For me, everything except the first weekend in September will work.
> 
> October only the weekend of 20/21, *lots of birthdays that month (including mine the end of October) and we’re headed to LA.*


I totally know how that goes lol. Sometimes I feel like it's like I'm wide-open free and then it snowballs into nope nevermind I'm all booked up haha.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

KCSherri said:


> Sorry, everyone! I have been out of town for several weeks - some of it in Florida, but I didn’t go to WDW - gah! I’m back in the KC area for a few weeks - but planning a trip to WDW at the end of September - yay!


No worries. Hope you had fun while you were gone even if you weren't in WDW...but having a trip planned certaintly makes that all better


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My vote is escape room followed by a meal of food. 

Not too many suggestions for restaurants, though non chains or local chains are more preferable to me.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My vote is escape room followed by a meal of food.
> 
> Not too many suggestions for restaurants, though non chains or local chains are more preferable to me.


Ugh sorry totally forgot to respond when I got back from out of town.

An escape room will work so long as the numbers going to the meet aren't high.

The two companies I'm familar with are Escape Room KC and Breakout KC.

*Escape Room* has 4 rooms with up to 8 people, 1 room with up to 9 people, 1 room with up to 10 people and 1 room with up to 12 people. There are a total of 7 rooms.

The 12 person room is not private which means strangers can join in the time slot. All other rooms are private meaning you are booking it only for our specified group.

*Breakout KC *has 10 rooms total and a max of 8 players. None of the rooms are private which means strangers can join in the time slot if it's available.

These are the two companies I know but I do believe there are a few others in the area.

Full disclosure I've done the Da Vinci room at Escape Room which is the 10 person room and the _Truman_ room at Breakout KC which is an _8_ person room.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

If the Escape Room won't work this time around (I'd love to be able to do it at some point though) here's a few other ideas:

@Micca and @AMusicLifeForMe and myself did check out the new Johnson County Library branch called Monticello in Shawnee, KS. There's a meeting room that's nice but it only holds 8 max (we asked and it is not allowed to have more than 8); it's also far away from the MO folks. If the library was the place I'd say bring some games and we can have a good 'ole time. There is a rooftop terrace with tables and chairs just steps from the meeting room which would also work if the weather is nice.

Here's a picture of what the rooftop terrace looks like:


Top Golf is another option as is mini golf (though with too too many people that might not be the easiest for getting to know each other lol if we had new people joining us).

There's Louisburg Cider Mill in Louisburg, KS (south on 69 highway). It opens for the corn maze and pumpkin patch on September 14th (so the day before our meet). There's just too much information to put down so I would suggest just going to the website listed here if this interests anyone: https://louisburgcidermill.com/ make sure to read all information about the activities available and fees for general admission in order to be able to do certain activities.

The other apple cider (hot,cold and slush form) and apple cider doughnut (with also a version that has cinnamon and sugar coating which is the kind we usually get) place I know of is Dunn's Cider Mill in Belton, MO. They don't have good seating for large groups and it's not really a good place to go for long periods of time since we'd be taking tables from other people. They also don't have a set open date usually listed as mid-September. I can call though if that's something people are interested in to see if they are open yet. If this was what we wanted to do we could get the doughnuts and apple cider (they also have coffee too) and go elsewhere to sit and chat. While there's not too much information on their website here it is: https://millsite.homestead.com/

We still have Ann's tour in Downtown KC to do though I'd leave that up to Ann if she's still interested in it.

Other than that I really can only think about going to a place to eat that allows us to sit and chat for a while.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm up for escape room or the library rooftop, though if we play a board game is there a game where everyone can play?

I also second the choice of chuy's for choice of restaurant.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm up for escape room or the library rooftop, though if we play a board game is there a game where everyone can play?
> 
> I also second the choice of chuy's for choice of restaurant.


I say we hold off on the escape room until we can fully plan it.

I'll get the updated location for this weekend posted quickly.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Eleventh Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Hi everyone. For those of us in the KC area, we are looking into meeting for the eleventh time in the past several months. For those of you that did not join us for any of our previous meets, you are more than welcome to join in on these next events! If anyone has any recommendations on where we can meet or different activities in the KC area, please let me know.

Date: September 15, 2018
Location: Chuy's
Address: 209 W. 46th Terrace, Kansas City, MO 64112 (Country Club Plaza location)
Time: 12 p.m.

Please comment below on this thread if you are able to come to the meet and how many will be attending in your party. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Buckeyes play at 7 pm so we'll be there! 2.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We'll be there .....instead of the KU football game we just got invited to ....see our dedication to the DISers. no really we already had this Meet planned so that's how we operate


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I'll be there! Not sure if Jon can make it yet- he may need to work to make up for lost time on vacation. So put me down for 1 for sure and I'll update you when I hear from him


----------



## Micca

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I can't wait to see everyone tomorrow! 

If anyone else would like to join us, please let me know.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

I can't make it today.  Darn!  It would be a perfect location for me and the venue is right too! 
I hope you all have a good time, and someone posts some pictures to put faces to names.
How do you recognize each other--know you are at the right table?
Lime green Mickey heads?  ( I still have a few I think.)
If I came, I would wear a Disney shirt and hope you all would notice me and call me over.


----------



## Micca

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> How do you recognize each other--know you are at the right table?
> Lime green Mickey heads? ( I still have a few I think.)
> If I came, I would wear a Disney shirt and hope you all would notice me and call me over.


We will be a small group of people mostly wearing Disney apparel, and we would wait at the front of the restaurant for you.  Sorry you couldn't make it today, hope you can plan for our next meet.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I can't make it today.  Darn!  It would be a perfect location for me and the venue is right too!
> I hope you all have a good time, and someone posts some pictures to put faces to names.
> How do you recognize each other--know you are at the right table?
> Lime green Mickey heads?  ( I still have a few I think.)
> If I came, I would wear a Disney shirt and hope you all would notice me and call me over.


Aww hope you can make it to another meet in the future!


And yes it's like @Micca says. We typically wear something Disney related and wait in the front of the restaurant especially when a new person joins the meet.

As far as pictures go the only one I know of with us all together is the one from Marceline trip we did in April and the Royals game we did in June. If everyone is ok with it we can post one of those photos here on this thread. 

Otherwise for at least me there's my trip report linked up in my signature (though I'm woefully behind  on updating it) and I know others have trip reports as well that have picture of themselves.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I can't make it today.  Darn!  It would be a perfect location for me and the venue is right too!
> I hope you all have a good time, and someone posts some pictures to put faces to names.
> How do you recognize each other--know you are at the right table?
> Lime green Mickey heads?  ( I still have a few I think.)
> If I came, I would wear a Disney shirt and hope you all would notice me and call me over.



It's not too bad, we were the new people a little while ago and everyone waited in the lobby of the restaurant for us. So we walked in, saw the somewhat big group of people in disney shirts and they waved at us so we went over. Very friendly.


----------



## Micca

I love how we all enjoy various aspects of Disney, it's not like we just talk about one thing.  And everyone has their perspective or expertise in certain areas, very nice group of folks.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Thanks KC Disers.  I look forward to meeting you all in the future.
Isn't Robo in the KC area too?
Wow, a Marceine trip!  Wish I had found this thread before that.


----------



## Micca

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Wow, a Marceine trip! Wish I had found this thread before that.



We've discussed going back maybe sometime next year.  I think we're just sort of waiting for a unique opportunity at the museum or perhaps some event in the area.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I honestly don't know if he is or isn't. He's def. helpful though!


----------



## kcdisneymom

Can we ask questions/get opinions in this link?  Looking to rent some of our points but haven't done it in a few years.  Wondering how others do it?


----------



## Micca

kcdisneymom said:


> Can we ask questions/get opinions in this link?  Looking to rent some of our points but haven't done it in a few years.  Wondering how others do it?



I might have some helpful info, I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## orey22

I totally missed this thread, but I live in Lawrence, and would love to join in on the next event! ( also love HP / Universal  )


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

orey22 said:


> I totally missed this thread, but I live in Lawrence, and would love to join in on the next event! ( also love HP / Universal  )


We'd love to have you!

My husband and I both went to KU. We aren't often in Lawrence much anymore these days (I so don't miss the traffic ) but it's an easy drive on K-10 for us.

I know we need to get another meet going and hopefully we will soon. The holidays are fast approaching and I know some DISers have a trip (or multiple lol) in the near future.

What's your availability like?


----------



## orey22

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We'd love to have you!
> 
> My husband and I both went to KU. We aren't often in Lawrence much anymore these days (I so don't miss the traffic ) but it's an easy drive on K-10 for us.
> 
> I know we need to get another meet going and hopefully we will soon. The holidays are fast approaching and I know some DISers have a trip (or multiple lol) in the near future.
> 
> What's your availability like?



Once football season ( Oklahoma season tckt holder ), and Sporting KC ( season tckt holder ) is over I'll be free. I do love my sports lol, Also have a trip to Disney this month, so once the holidays roll around / Nov / Dec I will free!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

orey22 said:


> Once football season ( Oklahoma season tckt holder ), and Sporting KC ( season tckt holder ) is over I'll be free. I do love my sports lol, Also have a trip to Disney this month, so once the holidays roll around / Nov / Dec I will free!


Welcome! Looking forward to meeting you!

As one Sporting KC Season Ticket holder to another, lets hope our team finishes strong!!! I don't want to play in the knockout round, and I also want a home game!!!


----------



## orey22

Die hard SKC fan, heading to the Dallas match in Dallas next week! I too want that home game!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

orey22 said:


> Die hard SKC fan, heading to the Dallas match in Dallas next week! I too want that home game!!!


Same...I have traveled to LA Galaxy, Minnesota, Portland, and LAFC (I was on TV at this match) this year. I used to live in Southern California so it made going to those matches easier.

That Dallas match is going to be huge!


----------



## orey22

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Same...I have traveled to LA Galaxy, Minnesota, Portland, and LAFC (I was on TV at this match) this year. I used to live in Southern California so it made going to those matches easier.
> 
> That Dallas match is going to be huge!


Nice! This will just be my 2nd road trip, went to Denver a few years back.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

orey22 said:


> I totally missed this thread, but I live in Lawrence, and would love to join in on the next event! ( also love HP / Universal  )



Hi and welcome to the group! My husband and I also went to KU and grew up in the Lawrence area! We moved to the dark side (Missouri) for work but we still love Lawrence. I hope we can meet you at our next gathering!


----------



## orey22

dolewhipdreams said:


> Hi and welcome to the group! My husband and I also went to KU and grew up in the Lawrence area! We moved to the dark side (Missouri) for work but we still love Lawrence. I hope we can meet you at our next gathering!


Thanks, looking forward to talking Disney with some locals here in the Midwest!!!


----------



## Micca

My wife and 2 DDs went to KU.  Lawrence is a blast, maybe we should go there sometime for a meet.


----------



## orey22

Micca said:


> My wife and 2 DDs went to KU.  Lawrence is a blast, maybe we should go there sometime for a meet.



I'm at Disney World now, so I'll fill everybody in on all new things Disney


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

orey22 said:


> I'm at Disney World now, so I'll fill everybody in on all new things Disney


Have a great time!  I’ll be there in a few weeks.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Twelfth Official Disboards Meet in Kansas City!!! *INFO**

Date: November 17, 2018
Location: Chili's Bar & Grill near the Legends!
Address: 1710 Village W Pkwy, Kansas City, KS 66111
Time: 5 p.m.

Meet can be canceled/rescheduled due to weather. Make sure you check closer to the "Event Date" if there are any changes. 

This event will take place at a restaurant. Food is not included. If you would like food, you are more than welcome to purchase on your own.

Please comment in the thread if you are able to attend this event and how many will be attending in your party. Thank you!

We can't wait to see you on November 17th for our next Disboards Meet in Kansas City!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

May be a bit preemptive here but I have an idea for our March 2019 meet: https://dcappellalive.com/

March 7th at the Midland!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

orey22 said:


> Nice! This will just be my 2nd road trip, went to Denver a few years back.


Incredible game yesterday! Must have been fun to be at! We got a home playoff game!!! Now, lets clinch 1st place on Sunday!!!


----------



## Micca

dolewhipdreams said:


> May be a bit preemptive here but I have an idea for our March 2019 meet: https://dcappellalive.com/
> 
> March 7th at the Midland!


That's interesting!  I wonder if they do strictly Disney music or if other material is covered as well.  If it's all (or mostly) Disney songs I'd be interested. Good scouting work there!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Put me down for 1 for the meet on the 17th!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aaron and I will be there for the 17th


----------



## orey22

Just got back from the World a few weeks ago, and I can't wait to go back... I just need to move to Orlando!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Actually put us both down for the 17th!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Just a reminder:*

Our next DISboards Meet in Kansas City is this Saturday! Please comment if you will be coming and how many will be attending in your party if you haven't already.

Date: November 17, 2018
Location: Chili's Bar & Grill near the Legends!
Address: 1710 Village W Pkwy, Kansas City, KS 66111
Time: 5 p.m.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I will see everyone tonight at 5 p.m! 

Date: November 17, 2018
Location: Chili's Bar & Grill near the Legends!
Address: 1710 Village W Pkwy, Kansas City, KS 66111
Time: 5 p.m.


----------



## Micca

I sure enjoyed getting our group together over the weekend, everyone is so nice and we all share...the Disney affliction   I encourage anyone & everyone who has considered attending our meetups to try and make one soon.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone. We are wanting to get a February Meet scheduled, and we are looking to find out when everyone might be available.

The potential dates for our next Disboards Meet in Kansas City are:

- Friday, February 15th
- Saturday, February 16th
- Friday, February 22nd
- Saturday February 23rd

Please let me know what dates will work best for you or if all of them will work for you.

I can't wait to see everyone in February!!!


----------



## Micca

All are good for me, prefer daytime Saturdays.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

We're good for all four of those dates!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Presently all those dates work for us


----------



## TheSpooph

Any new meetups for KC friends??


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheSpooph said:


> Any new meetups for KC friends??


Hey there! We're on a break for December but we're looking at something in early January maybe. We'll be sure to post here when we have more of a plan!


----------



## Micca

The KC Area Dis group is ready to kickoff 2020 with a meet of dedicated fans of Disney!  We talk about the theme parks, Disney movies, books, experiences, Disney Vacation Club, D23 Fan events, and of course there's a Star Wars contingent in our group   Everyone is super friendly, and we're kind of a support group for our geekery of Disney 

Best of all...We eat!  We break bread at various locations around  the metro. For our next meet we'll be breaking tortilla chips at

Jose Pepper
10316 Metcalf
Overland Park, KS

Saturday, January 25th at 1pm


We welcome newcomers!  If you can make it, please post in the thread such that we can have an idea of the number of people coming.  Also please mention if one or more people will be coming with you.  

Hope to "See ya real soon!"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Star Wars contingent here!!

It'd be great if someone new joined in.

I, too, was new to the group a little while ago. And look, I'm still alive!

Haha, just kidding. It's actually very fun and gives you an outlet to talk Disney with other people who actually want to hear it.

Hope to see some new people join!


----------



## Micca

Our KC area Dis group had a terrific time at lunch yesterday and we've set aside a date for our next get together: Saturday, February 29th.
We haven't set a time or location just yet, any input is welcome.  If you've always wanted to meet up with a fun group of Disney fans in the KC metro, here's your chance!  Please post in this thread if that sounds like a good day for you and we'll negotiate a time & venue.  

New members welcome!  It's an easy-going, friendly group who love to discuss anything and everything associated with Disney.  There's even a little friendly chit chat about happenings in the KC area.


----------



## skellycott

My husband and I moved recently from Florida to KC, and I’m seriously missing the Disney magic. I was just reading an article from Disboards that mentioned the KC group and I’m so glad to have found it! I can’t wait to meet up with everyone!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

skellycott said:


> My husband and I moved recently from Florida to KC, and I’m seriously missing the Disney magic. I was just reading an article from Disboards that mentioned the KC group and I’m so glad to have found it! I can’t wait to meet up with everyone!


Hey there, welcome to the crew! We might be adjusting our meeting date so it may not be Feb 29th anymore, but we'll post here once it's confirmed.


----------



## skellycott

dolewhipdreams said:


> Hey there, welcome to the crew! We might be adjusting our meeting date so it may not be Feb 29th anymore, but we'll post here once it's confirmed.


Awesome! Sounds great!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

@skellycott I wanted to circle back around and let you know that we had to reschedule so we won't be meeting 2/29. Tentatively we're looking at a small gathering on 3/7 and we will for sure be doing a showing of Mulan during opening weekend 3/27-29!


----------



## skellycott

dolewhipdreams said:


> @skellycott I wanted to circle back around and let you know that we had to reschedule so we won't be meeting 2/29. Tentatively we're looking at a small gathering on 3/7 and we will for sure be doing a showing of Mulan during opening weekend 3/27-29!



Thanks so much for letting me know! Sounds great. I'm really looking forward to seeing Mulan, so that'll be awesome!


----------

